# Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. ( CLOSED. )



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 10, 2007)

_Fifteen years ago a horrid and devastating evil plagued the small hamlet of Hommlet. The village once was peaceful and without troubles; this quickly changed. Bandits, evil humanoids, darkly garbed priests were seen on the roads and with no time at all were reeking havoc upon the town. Something had to be done! And something was. A handful of brave souls stepped up to the plate and went toe to toe with this Evil that had washed over Hommlet. These adventurers learned of a temple that had been infested with worshippers of the Dark God and their minions. They sought out the temple and brought justice upon it; collapsing the church and crushing the evil within. And once again all was quiet. Until now. Something was amiss in Hommlet, again, and there was talk that perhaps the Evil that had been driven off long ago was back.. and with a vengeance. _ 

*You will be playing decendants of the former adventurers that 'destroyed' the temple whom are either dead or are too old to pick up a sword and vanquish evil themselves. Good luck!*

Campaign: Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
System: D&D 3.5
Level: 4th
Number of Players: 4-5
Books allowed: Any non-setting WotC. I've quite the selection of books at my disposal, if you wish to use something I do not have then you'll have to provide me with the information.
Posting rate: At _least_ twice a week.
Special: No psionics. I'm looking for people that have not been on the module nor have run it before.

What I'm looking for from you at this point is this: A basic character idea (race, class) and a brief background. I'm not saying type me up a four page essay, hence the brief, but I would like to know a bit about the character you wish to play. Included in that background I want to know a bit about your family member that once saved Hommlet: Their name, how they were/are related to you, what their profession was. *No character sheets at this time.*


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

Woohoo! First post!

Expressing interest. I probably will go with a Divine oriented character, but I hafta look at the Greyhawk Pantheon to decide the particulars.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2007)

This sounds interesting! If evil is to be fight, then the forces of nature must have a roll in it, I will propose a Druid.
Delfian the half elf druid.
Delfian grew up in the shadow of his mother great deeds, in her years of youth, she protected the peaceful hamlet of Homlet, near the druidic grove where they live now.  So great was her glory, so wonderful her stories, that the young Delfian joined the druid order when hje was a child. His father, an honorable human ranger, lived in Homlet when the Temple was destroyed, and give aid to the valorous adventurers.  
One day Delfian mother got ill and passed away. After that, the elders started to feel a change in the weather. Strange things started happening. "The evil arises again" they said. 
And so, they celebrated a big council, after which, the elders decided to send him investigate, as they did with his mother, long ago. His father, too old for the exigences of adventure, remain in the grove. The druids and rangers that lived in there, would be the only defense against the new menace, if Delfian was to fail.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd like to play an Azurin Totemist

No idea on a name yet, but the background is as follows(she's called Azzy for now):

	Connection:  Azzy's aunt, a human druid by the name of Drela, was among the original adventurers who survived the ordeal 15 years ago, though she sustained an injury in her leg that never healed right.  Drela always imagined that the temple would come back, and prepared her 3 young sons to one day fight it off.  Unfortunately, the eldest son is currently 11 and can barely hold a spear, so it fell to Azzy, her eldest niece.

	Azzy was a witch-babe, born under a full moon during midsummer, and this left her touch with incarnum.  She's always felt a bit different from her siblings - a bit more feral, a bit more primal.  Azzy was the second oldest of 5 children(3 boys, 2 girls).  Her family lived about 10 miles out of Hommlet on a small farm.  When she was 7, Azzy found a small green snake in the grass with a ruby on its head.  The snake had been awakened by a druid about 10 years ago, and now was a totemist himself.  The snake began to teach Azzy about the balance of nature and how to be in harmony with all around.

	Azzy's parents quickly found out about this, and tried to put a stop to it imediately.  Unfortunately for them, once Azzy had tasted what she could do with incarnum, she was unwilling to let it be.  She saw no reason to stop - it hadn't hurt anyone, on the contrary - the snake had become her first friend.  About two months later when she was 9, Azzy's parents forced her to leave the farm.

	For three years, Azzy and the snake travelled around, learning more and more about this wonderful power they both shared and more about each other.  As they grew closer, the snake became enamoured with Azzy, and would watch her constantly.  Eventually this led to a parting of ways.

EDIT:  Ah, I was going to be related to a druid, but I see VV beat me to it; Drela is now a sorcerer.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, could I play a monk who's the son of my current character in Rhun's ToEE Omega game?      Though I'm not sure how he'd get a son since he still hasn't seen hide nor hair of his girlfriend ever since she was kidnapped by (that is to say ran off with) that vile pretty boy bard in the character's backstory.  Grr!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Ah, I was going to be related to a druid, but I see VV beat me to it; Drela is now a sorcerer.



Please don't, I see more interesting a crossed story, we could work up something together if you like. It will definitely give more realistic roll playing once the game starts. Well thats my though.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 10, 2007)

Devon Thorranson grew up in the barbarian village of the wolf nomads. He was thje son of the great Thorran, who came back packed with treasure and enough stories to last the bards a lifetime. Growing up as the son of a legend did not prove easy, but Devon was up to the task.
When the shaman got word through the beasts and the spirits that the old evil rose again,they sent for Devon to follow in the footsteps of his father, as it should be.

(wether the shamans got word through the druids from Voda Vosa's character is something I'll leave in the middle for now, but it could be a link)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a feeling you're going to get a lot of interest out of this.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 10, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Please don't, I see more interesting a crossed story, we could work up something together if you like. It will definitely give more realistic roll playing once the game starts. Well thats my though.



Alright, cool.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ebon of Crystal Spire*

Character would be Dwarven Earth(Mineral, if you allow it) genasi, priest of Dumathoin/Deepwarden and/or Dwarven defender later. Retainer of powerful Crystalle, one of the elemental lords and contrary to dwarf race, not greedy for gold 

History beginning
Ebon was born on the elemental plane of crystal as a product of spiritual union of mighty priestess (earth elemental archon) Sabrina, called Sabrina the Mad and one of the retainers in crystal palace of Aronal near Rainbow Stone Forest (Angel of Stone). When she discovered that she is pregnant, she was advised to return to Prime to give birth and educate the young one. She refused and gave birth in the palace. For first 25 years of his life, young Ebon ran (almost) freely through the palace, but one day he found an exit. Unusually soft skined (mother’s side prevailed), Ebon was NOT well adapted for the environment so he was badly cut and bleeding when servants found him. Finally, after another year or so, Sabrina relented and went with him to Prime. yadda yadda full history later

EDIT: I can reply several times per week, work days only, GMT +1, at around 4PM local time
EDIT2: Sabrina was one of original adventurers


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you're going to get a lot of interest out of this.




I hope so. I like when there is a good turn out.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

You know, I've been gaming for over a decade and I've never even SEEN the temple..
Count me in.

Ideas : Too many:  Warlock, Halfling Slinger, Noble Knight, Anti-heroic Monk/Fighter (Batman style), etc... I'm on a break from work right now, I'll be back after work... Just wanted to get my voice in here as "interested"


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 10, 2007)

Edit** Oops, just saw the descendant clause.  I need to rework my concept, as I'm pretty sure there wasn't a kobold involved in the previous ToEE.

So, still thinking rogue/trapsmith.  
Githelsnick Trapwise, a gnome of a careful nature, spent his childhood hearing about his older brother Dimrall's "great accomplishments" (picture the eye-roll, please) saving the human town of Hommlet.  Sure, his brother came back with a new air of confidence, and a large sack of treasure, but deep inside Gith knew he was better and smarter than Dimrall.  He knew that if half of the stories Dim told were true that he wouldn't have survived.  Besides, what use would his brother's lute possibly be in such a place?  
Convinced that the story is exaggeration, Gith started to wonder exactly how his brother had made all of that money, and he figured he should head out and do some "adventuring" himself.  He packed up his tools and his crossbow and he left the family burrow to seek fame and fortune (and personal satisfaction regarding his brother's ridiculous claims) among the taller folk, promising himself that he would one day venture all the way to Hommlet, just to discover the truth.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I would love to play temple, but first I would need to clear that I have started temple twice but never made it far.  Both games died...  and it pisses me off as  really what to know what the heck is going on there. ;-)   

If that is okay then conceptually would like to play something from the tome of battle, book of nine swords.  Probably swordsage but not sure yet...   If not a rouge / incarnium user I think.  LMK and I will do a bg


----------



## cheshire_grin (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd love to play. I know my postcount is low  but I've been playing D&D for 15 years or so and would love a crack at the Temple.

Thinking a human knight (PHB2), the son of Caris the Stubborn, a sorceror who helped destroy the original temple. I'm thinking up ways to involve a dark family secret that helps explain why my character is absolutely determined to destroy the temple again.   Something along the lines of--Caris took something (possibly not an item, possibly a skill or knowledge) from the original temple that should have never been allowed to see the light of day, and somehow contributed to the temple's return (or at least, Caris and his family _believe_ it did). Caris is dead, however, so it falls to his children to remove the black mark on the family name.

There's also room to have a sibling or cousin, possibly an arcane caster (since sorcery does run in the family) if anyone else wants to write that into their background.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 10, 2007)

All right. As far as submissions go we have:

Human Knight
Swordsage or Rogue/Incarnium
Gnome Rogue/Trapsmith
Warlock or Halfling Slinger or Monk
Barbarian ( I think?) 
Human Monk
Azurin Totemist
Half-elf Druid
Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert
Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Half-elf Rogue
Human Bardic Sage
Elven Fighter

None of these are set in stone - as you can see most people have given possible ideas. Several at that.  Keep the character concepts coming, don't forget to do up the backgrounds as characters will be picked on decent backgrounds and what niches I need to fill. For example - I'm probably going to fill the main categories .. a fighter type, a magic user, a healer, and a rogue. Probably. Of course, this depends on submissions. 

Neurotic - I was confused just a wee bit by your character concept. How can he be Dwarven and an earth genasi? Either or is fine .. I just don't think you can be both.


----------



## Borson (Aug 10, 2007)

Serin Dajeep, a half-elf Rogue, My mother was an elf. My father was a human rogue (one of the ToEE guys), he  was killed by a deadly magical trap set by an elf out of jealousy to his interracial marriage to his childhood sweetheart.  After my fathers death, the Elf who killed him managed to charm my mother to marry him, and then banished me, to live a life of taking what I can, and giving much less back.  Having not been part of a family for some time now, it would be good to meet up with a group that would accept me for who I am, and try to stake my place in the "brotherhood".

Posting would not be a problem for me.
I played a couple other ones that peetered out, and I finally came back to see what is new.
I would be considered "new" at this, but not to D&D.  I had the old red paperback basic set way back when.  My play has been off-and-on lets call it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahh, I am jealous -- I had wanted to play RttTOEE quite badly -- and recently joined another PbP already underway in this module.

Timing is everything!  Good luck to those who get picked!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

*Eric the Gray* a Chapeaux of St. Cuthbert whose son Sir Eric the Younger a Paladin of the Church of Cuthbert died while battling the demon and collapsing the Temple.
Rumours of evil stirring once again has brought the Taciturn Priest to the area to make sure his son's death was not in vain.
==================================================

Yeah okay so he is not a descendent, but I think this may have the flavor and hook you were looking for. If not let me know and I can switch things up.

He is a Human Cleric

Full Battle Dress






Travelling


----------



## Eryndur (Aug 10, 2007)

*Frallim*

I'm mighty interested. I love Greyhawk, and I've played through the original ToEE back in my youth. I can easily post once (if not more) per day.
How's this?

*FRALLIM KORS*, human paladin of St. Cuthbert.

Hailing from Furyondy, Frallim has always felt an immense sense of guilt because of his father's dubious achievements. Kallis Kors left his wife and infant son to seek adventure and mischief to the south, and found both in an ancient temple in the Gnarley Forest. Kallis was an amoral sort, and used duplicity, light fingers, and sneakthievery to assist his adventuring partners in ridding the temple of evil. Looking back on his father's deeds, Frallim can forgive his father's actions as a means to a greater end, but when Kallis returned to his small village in Furyondy, he wanted nothing to do with his family, now that he had such vast wealth. In one of many heated arguments with his wife about his son's future, Kallis used more force than was necessary, and killed her accidentally. Frallim's father was hanged as a murderer.

Frallim was raised entirely by a good-hearted priest of St. Cuthbert in the village's church, who nurtured Frallim's desire for revenge and justice against people like his father. Dedicating his life to the church, Frallim took up his mace and headed south, determined to vindicate the Kors name.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2007)

Hm, I'm debating with myself whether I should get involved in another game.  Especially one that's the sequel to a module I'm currently playing for the first time.  What do you think?  I'd probably be a human monk.  Though maybe a cleric instead if no one else is interested in that.  Good alignment.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 11, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Though maybe a cleric instead if no one else is interested in that.  Good alignment.




I submitted a cleric.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 11, 2007)

I've come up with a background that features a close bond with one of the original adventurers, but not an actual biological relationship. This could be easily altered if such a relationship is necessary, but let me know what you think 

*Mahto Jilwise*: human Bardic Sage (from Unearthed Arcana)

Delibrius Veerner was among those much-vaunted heroes who shattered the Temple of the Evil Elemental Gods. A crafty adventuring wizard, he bent his spells to cutting a fiery swath through the Temple's minions, and boosting his companions toward their eventual victory. Fate seemingly pays no mind to karma, however, and the many trials the group faced left Delibrius near-crippled. Seeing that his adventuring career was over, he used the funds and moderate fame from his final venture to found a university for bards, wizards, and all others who wished to gain knowledge to be used in bettering the wider world.

Mahto Jilwise is one of those students. An up-and-coming bard and scholar, he has studied closely with Delibrius, and has learned much of the lore pertaining to the Temple, an area of research that has become something of an obsession of his master over the years. Now, word has reached the school that suspiciously familiar happenings are being visited upon Hommlet. The knowing look that Mahto and Delibrius shared upon hearing the news said all that was needed; Mahto was the student most qualified to address the threat and put the university's principles into practice, and he was determined to see that the sacrifices made by his mentor and friend had not been in vain.


----------



## possum (Aug 11, 2007)

Arren Vernost, Elven fighter.  Fifteen years ago, Arren's father Valyn died while venturing into the temple who's evil plagued the village of Hommlet.  When the surviving members of the group returned after pacifying the site, a single missive was mailed out to the family.  Now Arren has heard rumors of the evil returning, and is determined to stop it before it destroys any more families.  With a simple farewell to his mother and sister, Arren picked up one of his father's spears and left his village.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 11, 2007)

I edited what concepts I've been submitted so far. We've 11 people interested and I'm hoping more to come. I like having a variety to pick from. I'll be accepting submissions until Weds (9/15). So! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 11, 2007)

*Dwarf genasi*

I dno't think the concept is so strange, after all, what race would be often in contact with earth elementals ? Dwarves are ECL +0 so it probably +1 is not broken or anything.

Anyhow, if you don't allow it but allow Sub-races from Quintessential dwarf, there are sacred dwarves with this description: after generations of living in elementak earth place seeking rare ores dwrves became morev and more like elementals themselves...

If you don't allow it I would play human earth tolgerien knight. I don't right now remember rm what sourcebook that is but is something like elemental paladin...

Other possibilities abound.

Thanks for including me, since I got twins I didn't have a chance to play 

Bye 'till monday


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Name: Narib.
Race: Human.
Class: Fighter.

Background: Narib Sanuc grew up having anything a boy could ever want, except the love of Richard, his father. Richard left when Narib was still in his mother's womb, and came back with riches and fame. Richard didn't stay home for very long, there was always an Orcish hoard to fight, or a princess to rescue, or a dragon that needed slaying. The only interaction Nairb ever had with his father was screaming matches over "why can't you be more like me." At seventeen Nairb decided to try and be more like Richard and ran away to make his way in the world. When he heard rumors of evil returning to Homlett, site of his father's first triumph over evil, it was only natural that Nairb would try to investigate. Little does he know what he is getting into.

Personality: Nairb is still a spoiled child at heart. Almost everything he does is out of self-interest and/or egomania. Despite that, Nairb tries to help people he encounters, if only because it makes *him* feel good.

Appearance: See attached picture.


----------



## Mellubb (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey I am interested been wanting to do this one for a while.  I will submit a concept in a few hours.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 11, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I dno't think the concept is so strange, after all, what race would be often in contact with earth elementals ? Dwarves are ECL +0 so it probably +1 is not broken or anything.




The problem is not with the +1 ECL, but with the fact that dwarf and genasi are both races. You can't be both. It's one or the other. I couldn't be a halfling bug bear, do you see what I mean?


----------



## silentspace (Aug 11, 2007)

I see there are no arcanists, so I would happily play one! I will submit a concept soon.

I haven't been in a game for a while, but I'm looking forward to being in one again


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, there's a difference between Races and Templates.  Just cuz something's got a LA, doesn't mean it can be added to something else with an LA... Otherwise you could have a Dwarven Elf...


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 11, 2007)

On the other hand I think it's reasonable to have an earth genasi who is descended from dwarves.  Just use the genasi race, and have him raised by dwarves.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 11, 2007)

*Vendan Iskrune*

Physical Description:
Vendan is a human male of smaller than average stature. He has long black hair and a clean shaven face. He dresses in sashes and robes, and has mystical tattoos adorning his body.

Background:
Vendan Iskrune’s father was a skilled wizard, chosen to take part in a raid into the Temple of Elemental Evil. Vendan remembers his father Volom as a brave wizard and adventurer. 

To Volom's joy, Vendan inherited his father’s intelligence and ability for wizardry, and showed much more promise than his other children. Young Vendan would watch his father practicing his magic, and was often allowed to study with him in his library and laboratories. Volom tutored Vendan in the ways of magic, spellcraft, and what it meant to be a wizard. Vendan studied with passion and zeal, and learned quickly.

Volom would regale young Vendan with stories of his adventures, of his battles with fierce creatures and how they were brought down by his magic and the swords of his companions. For years young Vendan felt his father was invincible, as he went on adventure after adventure, always coming back stronger and wealthier than before. Vendan dreamed that when he was ready he would accompany his father on adventures, wading into battle, feeling its intoxicating rush. But he also knew of its dangers.

It was a beautiful clear day when Volom left, to a small town called Hommlet, to make a raid on the Temple. It was the last time Vendan saw his father. Vendan imagined his father and his band must have delved deep into the Temple, defeating many fell creatures. Moving deeper and deeper, they must have been finally overwhelmed by a swarm of monsters, or perhaps a evil elementals, or even a powerful demon. Whatever it was, Vendan imaginged his father and his companions went down in an orgy of flesh and blood, swords and spears, magic and counter-magic. None of Volom's party returned, or were ever found. It was a small consolation to Vendan when he heard the Temple finally fell a couple months later. No doubt the Temple had been weakened by Volom's raid, allowing the final 'heroes' to be victorious. 

With the loss of his father, the family's wealth slowly whittled away. It was quite a lesson to learn how, without the presence of his powerful father, thieves, extortionists and swindlers could reduce a wealthy family to nothing. Then, one night, Iskrune's tower was invaded. His brothers Tundin and Gilmore, and his sisters Binti and Trina, and his mother Kira, all fairly accomplished warriors or priests, fell quickly. Vendan was coming back from the village at the time, and heard the clamor of battle and the screams of his siblings as he ran to the burning tower. 

Not knowing if his family was alive or dead, he gripped his staff and rushed in, meeting the human and gnoll raiders. After a fierce battle, killing near a dozen raiders with his magic and the power of some of his father's items, Vendan was the only one left standing. 

Now without a family, without a father and a teacher, Vendan gathered up whatever items he could manage from the burning tower and fled. He could see the campfires of other raiders nearby, and knew he had to flee. Thus Vendan started his travels, meeting others along the way and having some adventures of his own. Until one day he realized he was not far from Hommlet, the place where his father met his end. He felt drawn there, hoping to honor the life and death of his father, Volom Iskrune.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's my character background for your perusal and critique.

Yun; Human Monk

Yun is a human male with short; sun bleached blond hair that seems to stick up a bit more than it should and dark brown eyes.  He's of about average height, has an athletic build and has darkly tanned skin.

Yun's father, Shoon is a monk who was once a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Left with them as a child, he learned nothing of morality for most of his childhood, learning only to follow orders.  One day however he met a cleric of Pelor who inspired him.  Filling him with thoughts of a greater purpose, and so he escaped the monastery, and ventured forth into the world.  He found that his talents were particularly suited to bounty hunting, and so that is the profession he took up.  

In his travels he met a young cleric of Pelor who for reasons he is not entirely sure of decided to join him.  In any case he started to become quite infatuated with her, but unfortunately one of the things he'd never been taught in his stunted upbringing was how to talk to women.  Eventually she did realize how he felt, and it seemed like she felt the same way, but his continued social ineptitude repulsed her and one day while they were staying at an inn, she ran off with the Bard that had been singing there that night.  When he awoke to found her gone he remembered seeing her talking to the bard the night before and the way she had reacted to him and imediately decided that he had kidnapped her.  Thus began his long pursuit after her and the Bard.

His travels eventually led him to Hommlet where he stayed the night at the Inn there, unaware of the evils that were brewing nearby.  In the morning he met a band of adventurers who spoke of fighting bandits in an old abandoned moathouse, and of hints of a greater evil afoot.  Having no better leads on the Bard, whom he had decided must be evil; he joined them on their journey to Nulb and eventually to the temple itself.

Yun has never been told anything about his mother.  He learned to stop asking after a while, as it seemed to pain his father greatly to think about it.  When he was seventeen, his father, who had been his teacher up until that point, left with nothing more than a letter left behind, saying that he had taught everything he could.  Now with nothing left but his martial abilities, he started traveling, honing his skills, in hopes of… well, he didn’t know what.  This however, was what he had been taught.  His last link to family, so perhaps that had something to do with it.  Three years later, he received a letter in an unfamiliar hand, telling him to come to Hommlet where a true challenge awaited.  Yun’s curiosity got the better of him, and he set out the next day.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dwarf*

I'm not going to argue logic behind all races looking the same when planetouched  Yes redclaw they can be descendend from any race, but earth genasi (dwarf) will look quite similar to genasi(elf). 

I want to play since I haven't in quite some time, I just asked if you'll allow it. Or if you allow sacred dwarf subrace from Quintessential dwarf (I can supply pdf or transscribe details), or human Tolgarien knight, or Mystra's runic blade or wizard/war weaver or...

As I said there are no shortage of ideas  all chars are ready to go, history will be ajusted acordingly. I had time to think about characters, just not time to play 

So please, do you allow sacred dwarf subrace? If not do you allow Tolgarien knight, if not just tell me what you need (as silentspace noticed there is shortage of arcanists)

As you may have noticed I prefer not to play cut-and-dried-of-the-mill chars  But I will, I want to play...

Thank you all for your patience


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 13, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I want to play since I haven't in quite some time, I just asked if you'll allow it. Or if you allow sacred dwarf subrace from Quintessential dwarf (I can supply pdf or transscribe details), or human Tolgarien knight, or Mystra's runic blade or wizard/war weaver or...




LOL you managed to pick a bunch of stuff that isn't in my extensive library...

Maybe it isnt so extensive after all.   

What is a Tolgerian Knight and a Sacred Dwarf?

Mystra's Runic Blade I can figure out...(Damn you Forgotten Realms for putting out so many books!)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2007)

*Don't feel bad *

I had some time to search and also friends asking when I'll be available for RPing again and so have quite a collection of PDFs dnloaded from sites all over the Net.

Sacred dwarf is from Quintessential series that is along the lines for Complete series bt delves into races AND classes. I have Quint Dwarf, Monk, Paladin and Wizard (about 120MB total if you want it ) Essentialy, they are CON +2 DX -2 instead of CHA -2, quasi-elemental (no raise dead!), ECL 0, favored class priests, Darkvision, no giant dodge bonus but racial saving throw bonuses vs. poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning +4, cannot be stunned, several skill bonuses...

I can send you private message with complete text if you want (or full file of about 30MB).

Telatium knight of tolgarien is, as I said, kind of elemental paladin. All four subclasses have lay on hands, small selection of spells cast over runes on their armorers and several special abilities based on their element (water breathing, elemental resistance...), they fill different roles in their church as inquisitors (fire), healers(air), messengers(water) and guardians and soldiers (earht)

If you thing it's too much work I don't blame you   and I can play plain old runic blade with all of it's limitations of no multiclassing and everything


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah. You want your genasi to -look- like a dwarf? Huh. Interesting. 

My other question is.. isn't Quint Dwarf 3.0 rules? OR did they re-do it 3.5 style? Just curious as I'm not familiar with either class you wish to play either. Heh.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2007)

Just for the record, the Quint series is NOT Wizards of the coast, it's Mongoose Publishing, and much of it is 3.0 (Though most of it works just fine with 3.5 and doesn't need converstion).  And I have yet to read a book that didn't have balance issues... I like them and they often have a lot of cool and interesting stuff, but half of it is downright broken.  (OWN: Quint Sorceror, Quint Fighter, Quint Elf)

If you ARE allowing them, however, I've got one or two concepts that I can put together (I'll outline all the stuff that you wouldn't know about so you can approve/disaprove it)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2007)

*Quintessentials*

Version I have is 3.0, I don't know if conversion exists but I don't thing there are any needed for dwarves  there is bunch of cool stuff such as separating dwarf made items from others and thus allowing dwarven craftsmen to have that traditional "we do it better" feel with slight benefits for user (item with +2 HP +1 hardness i slicno).

I didn't read all of them as I browse them as needed, otherwise I just skim chapters and classes by names and pictures with classes table just to get the feel.

I preffer class selection more in line with history description and would not take(allow if GM)mixing classes with wildly different descriptions unless there was really such contact/possiblity in game...

As an long time gamer I find it disconcerting that there are dwarven mages and sorcerers who are not rune and/or craft bound, but cast spells like any other race. But to each his own.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, hero4hire, don't feel bad, I've not heard of Neurotic's race/class combos before either. And for what it's worth, Mystra's Runic Blade, whatever it is, probably goes against TwistedMindInc's "Any non-setting WotC" criteria too.

But Neurotic, you don't like your original Deepwarden or Dwarven Defender idea anymore? Those are cool classes, and they fit right in with the GM's rules. As long as you pick a valid race that is.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Lol, hero4hire, don't feel bad, I've not heard of Neurotic's race/class combos before either. And for what it's worth, Mystra's Runic Blade, whatever it is, probably goes against TwistedMindInc's "Any non-setting WotC" criteria too.




From what I can tell it is a home-made class posted on the net.

at 6 skill points per level, full base attack and all of it's weird abilities it seemed kinda broken.  :\


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, can I get in? Sorry I'm late.
Devorch Templedon, Human Binder

Devorch was orphaned at a young age.  He wandered the world as a homeless waif until a kind elderly man to pity on him and took him in.  

As it turned out, the old man had been a binder in his day, and he wanted to pass his arts down to his adpted son.  Devorch learned quickly, and when his benefactor died, Devorch left to wander the world.

He soon learned the world was not kind to binders.  At first, he naively revealed his identity, but after clerics of Pelor roused the town into a mob to excise him, he learned better.  Many churches have branded him and his ilk anathema. He wants to fight the evil to clear his name, so he can live in peace...for an adventurer, that is.

EDIT: The old man originally fought the at the temple.  I'm not changing the background because Devorch doesn't know this.  The precursor's name was John Crysallis.  He, too, thought he could lift the stigma on binders...but he was wrong.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Hi, can I get in? Sorry I'm late.
> Devorch Templedon, Human Binder




I think the deadline for submissins is wednesday the 15th.




> Devorch was orphaned at a young age.  He wandered the world as a homeless waif until a kind elderly man to pity on him and took him in.
> 
> As it turned out, the old man had been a binder in his day, and he wanted to pass his arts down to his adpted son.  Devorch learned quickly, and when his benefactor died, Devorch left to wander the world.
> 
> He soon learned the world was not kind to binders.  At first, he naively revealed his identity, but after clerics of Pelor roused the town into a mob to excise him, he learned better.  Many churches have branded him and his ilk anathema. He wants to fight the evil to clear his name, so he can live in peace...for an adventurer, that is.




Submissions are supposed to have some sort of tie to the original adventurers who fell the temple.(It helps to read the submission guidelindes especially the lines in *Bold*  ) So you might want the Binder who adopted him to be an ex-adventurer who was in the party or somesuch.


----------



## Borson (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe because I haven't played online a lot, but it seems like everyone is always trying to outdo each other with some radically different race/class combo.  What happened to old-school D&D? Is it just dead now?  Is a half-elf rogue a bad choice because it's been done before?  Isn't it all about role-playing and not playing a role? 

hehe.. just wonder what you will say, and I mean no offense by my statement, but I honestly don't know what a "binder" is, or some of these other classes/races you guys are spouting off.  Perhaps all the more reason my role playing will be more believable and interesting to the DM and group.

My curiosity is sparked.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> Maybe because I haven't played online a lot, but it seems like everyone is always trying to outdo each other with some radically different race/class combo.  What happened to old-school D&D? Is it just dead now?  Is a half-elf rogue a bad choice because it's been done before?  Isn't it all about role-playing and not playing a role?
> 
> hehe.. just wonder what you will say, and I mean no offense by my statement, but I honestly don't know what a "binder" is, or some of these other classes/races you guys are spouting off.  Perhaps all the more reason my role playing will be more believable and interesting to the DM and group.
> 
> My curiosity is sparked.




Yeah I felt a little out there when I picked "Human Cleric" as my concept   

Nothing wrong with playing an unusual class or race, but such things should be fairly rare.

Once they become the norm they become less special.

I like playing an odd character every now and then! and Honestly I have been meaning to put the odd classes to a test one day.

Could a Totemist, Binder, Beguiler and Warblade do as well in a published module as a Cleric, Mage, Rogue and Fighter?

I wonder....


----------



## Borson (Aug 14, 2007)

hehe, you obviously know what I mean... LOL

BTW, what are Totemist, Binder, Beguiler and Warblade anyway?  It isn't listed in my manuals.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 14, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> hehe, you obviously know what I mean... LOL
> 
> BTW, what are Totemist, Binder, Beguiler and Warblade anyway?  It isn't listed in my manuals.




They are all from various WOTC books

Totemist is from *Magic of Incarnum* they channel Magical Beast Totems into thier chakras to weird stuff

Binder is from *Tome of Magic* they Bind spirits to do weird stuff

Beguiler is from *Players Handbook II * they are roguish spellcasters who use sneaky spells

Warblade is from *Tome of Battle* they are warriors who get Martial Manevers in combat


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I wil have a concept up wedish, RL isbeing a big meanie to me early this week...  Hopefully that is okay.

In the end I want to try either 

a halfling druid 2/totemist 2
or 
sword sage/x

I will figure it out by then


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dwarf*

No, I really don't have anything against playing ordinary dwarf with same classes  But this one is one I actually had played for whooping one session and I would bother our GM more for some things that my GM allowed  It all binds to the story and after several test fights and non-combat encounters we felt it well balanced until such time I break the set limitations 

Problem is this: ordinary dwarf would have much less incentive to be so much alone, even less to know some of the minerals and materials involved and less then that ties to elemental plane. So, first, much of the history should be rewritten and I'm doing this from work. I get about 15 min before and as much afterwork to do private stuff with coffee break here and there. Second, knowing stuff that elemental dwarf born and raised in elemental plane would strain the story and finally, psychology of regular dwarves tends toward greed, gold and gems being valued. As oposed to Ebon who is mineral genasi.



> "Mineral Genasi grow up on a plane where the entire collected treasury of the Merkhant sect pales in comparison to the riches littering the ground within a mile's radius from their childhood kip. As such they really don't understand the notion of hoarding wealth, "...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dwarf2*

So, all that said, when we start? Since sacred dwarves and shield dwarves have little difference in game mechanics I'll just post character and modify when GM decides what he will allow and what not   

As for other classes I really cannot vouche for the sources, I remember seeing Telatium knights in one book, but I have doc file with only them written. Runic blade is doc file and I have never seen it in any book. I thought it broken first time I've seen it, but when you read the limitations (no multiclassing, no armor, using only ONE type of sword EVER and ONLY THOSE HE MADE) it would be very hard NOT to have multiple advantages over let's say fighter as martial class.

And finally, for me old school D&D went down the drain the moment I saw that dwarves may be wizards and sorcerers not limited to rune magic and crafting items  Oh, and I played GURPS (gulliver) for quite some time so I'm used to making races/templates on the spot. In GURPS points buy everything, stats, feats, skills etc. No thiefling looks the same or have same powers for example. One can have fire immunity another only DR 2, yet third cannot be affected by charm person etc. all depending on player idea how demonic blood manifested   I like that but understand that would be too much for D&D so I look for ways to do it within the rules...

I'll post character this afternoon...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 14, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> Maybe because I haven't played online a lot, but it seems like everyone is always trying to outdo each other with some radically different race/class combo.  What happened to old-school D&D? Is it just dead now?  Is a half-elf rogue a bad choice because it's been done before?  Isn't it all about role-playing and not playing a role?
> 
> hehe.. just wonder what you will say, and I mean no offense by my statement, but I honestly don't know what a "binder" is, or some of these other classes/races you guys are spouting off.  Perhaps all the more reason my role playing will be more believable and interesting to the DM and group.
> 
> My curiosity is sparked.




You speak the truth, after I submitted my half elf druid and starting to see the others pc, I said, wow, that's a new class, and that one too, and that, and this. I think it was just funny with the standard classes, I happened to dislike "half dragon ogre battlewarmagebladefighter" but these are my thoughts only, and as what they are, they are not to be taken as an offense, I just liked the way it was ^^


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

There's only so many variations you can play on the 'standard' classes before you just go "Been there, done that, dont want to this time".
Still working on my char. submissions but won't be albe to post it till tomorow.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Aug 14, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> There's only so many variations you can play on the 'standard' classes before you just go "Been there, done that, dont want to this time".
> Still working on my char. submissions but won't be albe to post it till tomorow.



I disagree. If you're limiting yourself to ultra-optimized builds, yeah, there's only a handful of those for each class, but if you throw in a little flavor even two human wizards with the same scores and spell lists can "feel" very different.

I do like playing the original classes and races, although branching out is fun too. Some particular kinds of people seem to sneer at that for some reason ("Oh, a half-elf wizard, how _original_"), but I think it's really all about how you roleplay that makes a character unique, not who can come up with the weirdest or most novel race/class/prestige class combinations.


----------



## Borson (Aug 14, 2007)

Like I said, Role-playing vs. playing a role.  It's all good, I was just surprised to see the variations and felt like commenting on it.


----------



## cheshire_grin (Aug 14, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> Like I said, Role-playing vs. playing a role.  It's all good, I was just surprised to see the variations and felt like commenting on it.



Part of it I think is the nature of online forums like this. To hang out on an online forum and want to play PBP games, you pretty much have to be a total RPG geek. Those are the kind of people who have (or have read) all kinds of splatbooks etc.

(And yes, I'm including myself. )

My experience is that in-person games tend to have a lot less uber-optimized or really out-there builds. I'm sure there are exceptions, but that's what I've seen.


----------



## Borson (Aug 14, 2007)

My oldest sons friend came over the other day, and wanted to use his PC that he made with some other people he knows, and it was some demon-dog thing that couldn't speak, and was described as not being very "friendly", and I just was thinking, then why would you make a PC that isn't friendly towards other people and try and go on an adventure, he couldn't even communicate! plus why would the group even allow him to hang out with them in the first place?  Anyway, he and my kids insisted, so I proceeded to apply the smackdown on him LOL


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 14, 2007)

A couple of things. 

1. I'm liking the submissions thus far. You can really tell the majority of you have put some thought into your character, as its prevalent in your backgrounds. Well done!

2. I'll will take submissions until Midnight (EST) on Weds. Or.. Thursday morning, in all actuality. I will have my decision posted shortly there after.

3. I think it's funny that the question of ..mm.. creativity was brought up. I was just discussing the campaign with my SO last night. I was telling him how the submissions were on two different ends of the spectrum. I've got really bizarre 'new to the realms' classes, and the oldskool classes as well. Personally? I like both. I've played my share of unusual classes, especially when a new book comes out I normally want to try something out of it. On the flip side of that - I play a lot of core classes too, I just give them a little flavor. For instance, I started out my FtF game by playing a rogue who had a few luck feats. I've also played a paladin that definitely wasn't your stereotypical holy warrior. She swore, drank too much, and walked the fine line of not being LG. So.. I guess .. to each their own?

4. I've not made any decisions yet for the game. Everyone is still in the running. Good luck!

5. Jemal - if you are debating on which character concept you may want to play.. the submissions thus far are lacking in the spell-casting department. I'm actually shocked no one has given me a sorcerer or wizard idea.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Aug 14, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> 5. Jemal - if you are debating on which character concept you may want to play.. the submissions thus far are lacking in the spell-casting department. I'm actually shocked no one has given me a sorcerer or wizard idea.




Actually, Silentspace submitted a wizard


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you still taking new submissions? I can have one up after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

I've got a Paladin, pretty normal, even an Aasimar except he uses a bow, and doesn't like killing people.  Come to think of it, none of my characters like killing...


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I go back and forth between the tried and true core classes and the fun new choices.  I like the possibilities for new experiences inherent in the new classes, but there have just gotten to be so many that they seem forced in a lot of cases.  The important part is finding a class you[ll enjoy playing, and making sure it fits in with the rest of the party.  
I usually like to play the new classes for a little while, but then I get bored and go back to the classics.  The gimmicks offered by the Complete base classes just don't stay true to the archetypal fantasy characters the same way.   There's a reason Middle-Earth didn't boast ninjas or hexblades.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll assume that's a different reason from why it didn't boast fireball throwing wizards and clerics closing wounds in 6 seconds.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, Darimus you can submit a character up until midnight (EST) tonight.. or tomorrow morning. Grr. Whatever. And I'm such a loser - sorry silent space. I guess I've got to pay better attention. Good thing I'm going to really read through everything submitted tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow. What a tough decision to make. I wish I could've taken so many more than I did - as it is I took on six players instead of the original 4-5. In my experience someone, somewhere along the line disappears .. not that I'm saying this will happen, but just in case .. we're set. Not to mention there were a ton of great submissions. As I mentioned, I picked characters that not only filled certain niches but also seemed like they could mesh well with others. Thanks to all of you that showed interest and good luck in your future games! Now. Onto the character list.

Zoycitenega - Azurin Totemist
Borson - Half-elf Rogue
Dire Lemming - Human Monk
Dcrane1 - Human Fighter
Hero4Hire - Human Cleric
silentspace - Human Wizard

Congrats! What I need from you is your actual characters. 

*Character Creation*
-You start at fourth level. 
-Take the standard fourth level gold amount from the DMG. You may buy magic items, none of which can be worth more than half of your starting gold (which I'm not sure of the amount as I don't have my book with me). I will then be providing each of you with a magic item. 
-You will roll 4d6, dropping the lowest.. seven times. The 7th roll is considered a 'junk' roll. Which basically means that if it is higher than any of the other six you may switch it out for that roll. Please roll them at www.invisiblecastle.com. For character name put your enworld handle (ie twistedmindinc) and in the notes section put Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc. If you don't do this I will not accept your stats and/or make you re-roll. 
-Unless you work it out OOC, none of you will currently know one another. 
-Hit points will be rolled on invisiblecastle (or you can take the half way rule), same directions apply. 

I will probably be adding to the rules as I think things up. Any questions -- please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol, Yun is a higher level than his father right now.

Here are my rolls!   

Ability Scores: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1210482

Health: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1210495

Man those are nice.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you tell us a bit about the magic items you're going to be giving us?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2007)

*Ebon*

Bleh, I thought so. I'm too much trouble  We had a holiday yesterday so I didn't work and couldn't post.

Don't worry, I'll find another game. Have fun, I'll follow this thread to see how you're all doing.

Can I be a replacement? I promise I'll be just as much trouble as now


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Nairb*

Preface: If I have made any mistakes in making this character I apologise and will change them as they're pointed out to me.

Ability Score Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1211061

Nairb, Human Fighter, Level 4.

Str: 16 +3            HP: 25 (Taking the average of a d10 all levels but level 1)
Dex:16 +3            BAB: +4 (With a melee and ranged attack of +7)
Con:11 +0            Fort: +7            
Int: 13 +1            Ref:  +4
Wis:12 +1            Will:  +2
Cha:11 +0            AC: 17 (18 with Shield)

Skills: (21 total) Craft (Trapmaking) 4 sp/+5, Bluff 2 sp (cc)/+1, Knowledge (History) 4 sp (cc)/+3, Climb 5 sp/+8 (doesn't factor armor check penalty), Hide 4 sp (cc) +5, Appraise 2 sp (cc)/ +2.

Feats: Improved Carrying Capacity, Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Carrying Capacity, (Now using the three Fighter Bonus Fights) Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Improved Sunder.

Weapons: Composite Shortbow (+3 Str Bonus) with 20 arrows, Battleaxe, Shortsword, small sling (dealing 1d3 damage) with 100 bullets, two daggers, Longsword, Quarterstaff, and a throwing axe.

Armor and Shields: Chainshirt, Light Steel Shield, and buckler.

Equipment: Backpack, 10 bags of caltrops, two grappling hooks, Flint and Steel, Manacles, 200 feet of silk rope, three whetstones, and a simple lock.

Notes on carrying: After buying all of these items I have 5056 gp left over. I am willing to sacrifice all but 20 of those gold pieces, in addition to taking the Improved Carrying Capaticty Feat (found in one of those strange third party books) twice. In exchange for this, Nairb is assumed to have specially tailored clothes which allow him to carry all of that junk. If he cannot just tell me and I will remake the character. The IC reason why he has all this stuff is that when he left home, Nairb literally went to his father's armory and took *everything * that was in it. 

Description: Nairb looks like something out of a James Woo movie. He wears a basic black shirt with a chain shirt over that, and then has a wrap around cloak. 
               The backpack on his back carries the flink and steel, caltrops, grappling hooks, and whetstones that he has with him, in addition to his sling and sling bullets. Also on his back, under the backpack are the Light Steel Shield, Longsword, and the manacles (the manacles are tied to the Longsword hilt.) His buckler is underneath his Steel Shield.
              In a sheath on Nairb's side is his shortsword. Inside his cloak lies Nairb's battleaxe (inside a covering) and his Composite Shortbow. His quarterstaff has collapsed (requiring a free action to uncollapse it) and lies in a pouch on Nairb's leg along with the simple lock. In his boots are the two daggers. The arrows for Nairb's shortbow either rest inside his cloak (fifteen of them) or in tailored pant legs (five of them.) It requires a full action for Nairb to take anything from his pantlegs.

Combat: Traditionally, Nairb weilds his battleaxe in his right hand, and his shortsword in the left. 

Battleaxe and Shortsword: +5/+5 1d8+3 and 1d6+3.
Composite Shortbow: +7 1d6+3
Sling: +7 1d3
Dagger: +7 1d4+3
Two Daggers +5/+5 1d4+3
Throwing Axe: +7 1d6
Quarterstaff: Either +7 1d6+3 or +5/+5 1d6+3
Unarmed Strike: +7 1d3+3 (subdual damage)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

DCrane1 said:
			
		

> Preface: If I have made any mistakes in making this character I apologise and will change them as they're pointed out to me.
> 
> Ability Score Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1211061
> 
> ...




You get a stat point at 4th level.

I am not familiar with the feat "Improved Carrying Capacity". I am curious where it is from.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

DCrane1 said:
			
		

> Notes on carrying: After buying all of these items I have 5056 gp left over. I am willing to sacrifice all but 20 of those gold pieces, in addition to taking the Improved Carrying Capaticty Feat (found in one of those strange third party books) twice. In exchange for this, Nairb is assumed to have specially tailored clothes which allow him to carry all of that junk. If he cannot just tell me and I will remake the character. The IC reason why he has all this stuff is that when he left home, Nairb literally went to his father's armory and took *everything * that was in it.




These may be a strange suggestions...Bag of Holding? Handy Haversack? Portable Hole? Vest of Many Pockets?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 16, 2007)

All rolls are here

Str  14
Dex  16
Con  18
Int  11
Wis 14
Cha 10
HP:  30


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hero4Hire I will answer both of your questions at once. The Improved Carrying Capacity Feat was used by a player in my face to face DnD game. He is our powergamer/twink. It is from some PDF that a third party made. It doubles your carrying capacity and allows you to use more than one of the same type of magic item. I will only by using it for carrying capacity.

I am not using a bag of holding because I am actively trying to portray the "John Woo" character who has everything for any situation on his person. It also fits in to Nairb's (my charater's) philosophy of appearance over reality. He reasons that by having a lot of stuff on his body, people will think he's really tough.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure a get this John Woo fighter.  Wouldn't he need dual repeating hand crossbows with magical self cranking... cranks, and some sort of item that let him cast some sort of slow time spell at will?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL Dire Lemming. Sorry I didn't get back to you guys until now. Damned enworld being down because of 4e. Anywho. Question and answer time.

Dire Lemming - I'm not sure on what magic items I will be giving out just yet. I've got the magic item compendeum I'm dying to really peruse. It'll be something.. or somethings out of there.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok.  Um, did you see my ability score and HP rolls yet?  Cause I didn't copy them and now Invisible Castle is inaccessible.


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats to all those that got in.  I'll be watching!


----------



## Borson (Aug 17, 2007)

No hitpoints yet, invcastle is down, and I dont know what languages to choose. suggestions?


```
[B]Name:[/B] Serin Dajeep
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[url]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1211577[/url]
[B]Str:+1[/B]   16 +3           [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex(+2):[/B] 18 +4           [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] xx
[B]Con(-2):[/B] 14 +2           [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B]     14 +2           [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B]     12 +1           [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B]     13 +1           [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] Leather      10    +3    +0    +4    +0    +0    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3          +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Masterwork Rapier         +7     1d6+3      18-20/×2
Shortbow                  +7     1d6+4      X3
Dagger                    +7     1d4+3      19-20/×2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak attack +2d6, Evasion, Trapfinding, Uncanny dodge, Trap sense +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot , Nimble Fingers

[B]Racial Feats/Traits:[/B] Low-light Vision, Immune to Sleep spells, 

Skill Points: 8+2(int)x7=70   Max Ranks: 7/7
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise         (int)          +2                 +2
Balance          (dex)     5    +4                 +9
Bluff            (cha)          +1                 +1
Climb            (str)     7    +3                 +10
Concentration    (con)          +2                 +2
Craft            (int)          +2                 +2
Decipepher Script(int)          +2                 +2
Diplomacy        (cha)          +1        +2       +3
Disable Device   (int)     7    +2        +2       +11
Disguise         (cha)          +1                 +1
Escape Artist    (dex)          +4                 +4
Forgery          (int)          +2                 +2
Gather Info      (cha)          +1        +2       +3
Handle Animal    (cha)          +1                 +3
Heal             (wis)          +1                 +2
Hide             (dex)     7    +4                 +11
Intimidate       (cha)          +1                 +1
Jump             (str)     4    +3                 +7
Knowledge        (int)          +2                 +2
Listen           (wis)     7    +1        +1       +9
Move Silently    (dex)     7    +4                 +11
Open Lock        (dex)     7    +4        +2       +13
Perform          (cha)          +1                 +1
Profession       (wis)          +1                 +1
Ride             (dex)          +4                 +4
Search           (int)     7    +2        +1       +10
Sense Motive     (wis)          +1                 +1
Sleight of Hand  (dex)          +4                 +4
Spot             (wis)     7    +1        +1       +9
Survival         (wis)          +1                 +1
Swim             (str)          +3                 +3
Tumble           (dex)          +4                 +4
Use Magic Device (cha)          +1                 +1
Use Rope         (dex)     5    +4                 +9


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor +1          1160gp   15lb
Ring of Protection +1     2000gp    -
Rapier (MasterWork)        315gp    2lb
Short Bow                   30gp    2lb
Arrows (20)                  1gp    3lb
Dagger (MasterWork)        302gp    1lb
Thieves Tools (MasterWork) 100gp   2lb
Backpack                     2gp    2lb
Rope (50’)                   1gp   10lb
Grappling Hook               1gp    4lb
Waterskin                    1gp    4lb
Potion:Neutralize Poison   750gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 46lb      [B]Money:[/B] 737gp

                          [B] Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* A better than average looking young man, with an easy to like look about him, Serin sports black hair and eyes so dark they appear black in the center with whites barely visible. His hair is shoulder length and flowing easily, hiding his elf-like ears. face is clean shaven. He wears leather armor and a nice blackish shirt to help hide in shadows. A dagger sheath on his belt, and a bow and a backpack on his back, and a very nice Rapier at his side as the primary weapon for melee.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> ```
> [B]Name:[/B] Serin Dajeep
> 
> [url]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1211577[/url]
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

DCrane1 said:
			
		

> Hero4Hire I will answer both of your questions at once. The Improved Carrying Capacity Feat was used by a player in my face to face DnD game. He is our powergamer/twink. It is from some PDF that a third party made. It doubles your carrying capacity and allows you to use more than one of the same type of magic item. I will only by using it for carrying capacity.




Ah I see. I would probably pass that one by the DM. I was pretty sure the Books allowed are "any non-setting WOTC".



> I am not using a bag of holding because I am actively trying to portray the "John Woo" character who has everything for any situation on his person. It also fits in to Nairb's (my charater's) philosophy of appearance over reality. He reasons that by having a lot of stuff on his body, people will think he's really tough.




I cannot claim to understand the connection to John Woo's characters. In my experience they jump, slide on floors, fire two guns awesomely, use mirrors to see behind them and always will have slow motion birds flying around them, but I dont recall any laden down with equipment. 
BUT you obviously have a vision for the look of your character and would rather have that over efficiency and I can definitely respect that.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ok.  Um, did you see my ability score and HP rolls yet?  Cause I didn't copy them and now Invisible Castle is inaccessible.




STATS=
[5,5,5] = (15)
[5,3,2] = (10)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[4,2,1] = (7)
[5,3,3] = (11)

HP=
[6] = (6)
[5] = (5)
[5] = (5)


----------



## Borson (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess I got sidetracked then, I'll have to check that out.  I was trying to hurry.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2007)

Ouch, I've seen better rolls 
That's 16, 13, 12, 12, 11, 6

My base hp is 4 + 7  = 11. To be modified by Con.

Edit: Oh fudge, I'm doing something wrong here. Why can't I figure this Invisible Castle thing out? Can someone please help me?

Edit: Thanks hero4hire! All fixed now. I'm online-dice-roller-challenged


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Ouch, I've seen better rolls
> 
> That's 16, 13, 12, 12, 11, 6
> 
> ...




link is this for your rolls.

the link you gave was to roll the same rolls under your name, which apparently people have been doing over and over.   Everytime someone hits that link a new roll under your name appears.

Basically follow the link _You can link to this roll at_ below your first roll results and cut n paste _that URL_


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, that would be me rolling over and over


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Yes, that would be me rolling over and over




I did the same thing the 1st time I tried to link a roll.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Very much thank you hero4hire?  By the way, is your avatar Stan Lee?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Very much thank you hero4hire?  By the way, is your avatar Stan Lee?




*Excelsior!*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy crap!  What was with the grammer in my last post?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  What was with the grammer in my last post?




Heh! I wasnt going to say anything...

On here you never know if the person is from Spain or from Jersey.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 18, 2007)

I have checked out everyone's links to their stats, thus far. It seems people have a basic handle on it. And those of you that didn't, do now. I think. I..hope?  Zoycitenega - I was slightly confused by your rolls. It would've been easier to hit roll stats. But, instead of making you do it all over again -- I went through and checked your stats one by one. You accidentally rolled 8 times and.. my stat numbers are different than the ones you have. So. Here are the numbers you have to work with: 13, 11, 14, 18, 16, 13. Everyone else looks good in that area (thanks H4H for helping silentspace). 

Now .. I'm looking forward to character sheets.  Post them here and once they are approved we'll be moving them into a gallery. Perhaps I should set one up then, eh?  

P.S. Anyone else watching Stan Lee's Who wants to be a Superhero?
P.P.S. Dire Lemming speaks English goodly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Heh! I wasnt going to say anything...
> 
> On here you never know if the person is from Spain or from Jersey.




Huh, actually I'm from Hawaii.  Where are you from?  New York?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh, actually I'm from Hawaii.  Where are you from?  New York?




Yep, Syracuse, NY

It is smack dab in the middle of the state.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 18, 2007)

Temple of Elemental Evil - Take Two. 

That'll be the link to the ``rogue's gallery``. Please don't post to it until I've approved your character. Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yep, Syracuse, NY
> 
> It is smack dab in the middle of the state.




Figured, it's the only 'cuse I know of since my dad is from around there and of course there's Stan Lee, which could just be because you like Marvel comics allot, but I thought it was too much of a coincidence.  Actually, I'm just assuming Stan Lee lives in New York since most of his characters do.  Even then it's New York City, which is a world unto itself.  So I suppose the connection is rather vague after all.   

I'm working on my character, now that Inv Castle is up again.  Yun will be a Lawful Neutral Monk who usualy only thinks deeply about testing and increasing his abilities.  Since that's all he really learned from his father, besides forgoing the use of contractions in speech.  His wisdom score of 15 relates more to his sensory acuity.  Also, I changed the timespan from when he started traveling to when he got the mysterious letter from 3 years to 2.  Man... I'm already dreading the amount of equipment I'm going to need to manage at this level.  God I hate outfitting characters. 

BTW, I've never played a lawful Neutral character before so please bear with me.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 18, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Zoycitenega - I was slightly confused by your rolls. It would've been easier to hit roll stats. But, instead of making you do it all over again -- I went through and checked your stats one by one. You accidentally rolled 8 times and.. my stat numbers are different than the ones you have. So. Here are the numbers you have to work with: 13, 11, 14, 18, 16, 13.



Hehe, I,also, am invisible castle challenged.  I also realized that I cut myself short 8 HP.  and one of those 13s is now a 14.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

*Character Name:* Erik the Gray
*Character Race:* Human
*Character Classes:* Cleric 4
*Alignment:* LN
*Deity:* St. Cuthbert

*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 53
*Height:* 6’5”
*Weight:* 315 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* White

*Experience Points (Current):* 6000
*Experience Points (Needed):* 10000
*Character Level:* 4

*Known Languages:* Common, Celestial
-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 18
*Dexterity:* 13
*Constitution:* 13
*Intelligence:* 12
*Wisdom:* 17
*Charisma:* 16

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class:* 23
*Spell Resistance:* na

*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 22
*Check Penalty: * -6
*Maximum DEX bonus: * +1
*Armor Type: * Heavy
*Hit Dice:* *4d8+4 *
*Hit Points:* 23 

*Notes:* 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:* +5
*Save vs. Reflex:* +2
*Save vs. Will:* +7
*Special Save Notes:* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +1
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +7
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*
MW Heavy Mace [Atk +8, Dmg 1d8+4, Crit x2]
Dagger [Atk +7, Dmg 1d4+4, Crit 19-20/x2, 10' range]
Sling [Atk +4, Dmg 1d4+4, Crit x2, 50' range]

-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills : *
Concentration 7 (+8)
Diplomacy 5 (+8)
Heal 7 (+10)
Intimidate 2 (+5) cross-class
Knowledge (Religion) 5 (+6)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats *
Extra Turning [General] 
Law Devotion [Domain] Complete Champion p. 61
Touch of Healing [Reserve] Complete Champion p. 62

*Special Abilities*
Aura (Ex) Powerful Aura of Law.
Spontaneous Casting (Sp) The cleric can "lose" any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower
Turn Undead (Su) 1d20+5 Turning Check, 2d6+7 Turning Damage. 10/day
Smite (Su) single melee attack with a +4 bonus on attack rolls and a bonus on damage rolls equal to your cleric level. 1/day
Protective Ward (Su) Grant someone you touch a resistance bonus equal to your cleric level on his or her next saving throw for 1 hour. 1/day

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* 
Wand of Lesser Vigor 50 charges 750 gp
Wand of Nimbus of Light 10 charges 150 gp
Scroll of Comprehend Languages 25 gp
Scroll of Scholar's Touch 25 gp
Scroll of Float 25 gp
Scroll of Eyes of the Avoral 25 gp
Full Plate +1 2650 gp 50#
Heavy Steel Shield +1 1170 gp 15#
MW Heavy Mace 312 gp 8#
Dagger 2 gp 1#
Sling 0 gp  0#
10 Silver Bullets 20 gp 1sp 5#
Silver Holy Symbol 25 gp 1#
Spellcasting Sevice Continual Flame on Holy Symbol 110 gp
Healer's Kit 50 gp 1#
Backpack (empty)	2g p 2#
Bedroll 1 sp 5#
Blanket, winter 5 sp 3#
Case, map or scroll	 1 gp 1/2 #
10 Paper (sheets) 4 gp
Ink (1 oz. vial) 8 gp
Inkpen 1 sp
Pouch, belt (empty) 1 gp 1/2 #
Rations, trail (10 days) 5 gp	10#
Waterskin 1 gp 4#


*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 32#
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 65#
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 14#
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 111#

*Carrying Capacity* *Light:* under 100# *Medium:* 101-200# *Heavy:* 201-300# 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 3
GP: 8
SP: 2
CP: 0
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet, 20 feet in armor



*Spells:* 
*Domains:* Destruction, Protection
*Caster Level:* 4th
*Difficulty Class:* 13+spell level

Spells per Day

*Zero level:* 5
*1st level:* 4+1
*2nd level:* 3+1

Spells Memorized
*Zero level:* Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Purify Food & Drink
*1st level:* Detect Evil, Ray of Hope, Magic Stone, Magic Weapon [Sanctuary]
*2nd level:* Elation, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon [Shield Other]

*Appearance*
Eric the Gray is a older man whose advanced age is borne amidst weathered features.
Still, at a head taller then most young men, with knotted sinews, and broad shoulders and chest, the priest conveys a sense of physical power that many half is age could not claim.
_Full Armor_





_Travelling_




_Look of Reproach_




_Cloistered Vestments_




_Victorious!_





*Personality*
The Priest is a Dour and Taciturn Zealot with a Heavy-Handed Sense of Justice.

*Background:*
Erik Drakkensson (aka Erik the Gray) was a Chapeaux of Cuthbert and a Champion against foes of the Church. He wished for his son, also named Erik, to lead a cloistered life. So when when the lad was young, he retired from adventuring, and began to raise his boy (whose mother died in childbirth) in the cionfines of church walls. 
However he could not discourage his son's adventurous nature and when Erik the Younger came of age he became a Paladin of Cuthbert. Despite the elder Erik's protests his son began a successful adventuring career...Picking up right where his father had left off.
Word then came one fateful day that Erik the Younger gave his life destroying the Temple of Elemental Evil. Erik the Gray grieved for his son, and regretted the rift that was between them when he lived.
Now 17 years later, word has come that Evil may yet stir again amidst the Temple ruins.
Vowing that his son's death would not be in vein, the surly grizzled priest has set forth to make sure that will not happen.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 18, 2007)

No problem. I've noticed that here on enworld more people use the point buy system than they do on groovygamers, where I'm on more often. I all most reminded you about the 4th level stat bump, but I see you didn't need it. 

Borson - a couple of things and then you can move your character sheet over. I'll give out all the magic items once everyone is set up.  1 - I believe you should be +8 with your rapier for it being masterwork. 2 - How are your skill points X7? I know your total is correct, but for sake of less confusion.. it should only be X4. 3 - Suggestions on language: Dwarven, Gnoll, Goblin, Draconic, Elven, and Orc are always good choices.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 18, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> No problem. I've noticed that here on enworld more people use the point buy system than they do on groovygamers, where I'm on more often. I all most reminded you about the 4th level stat bump, but I see you didn't need it.
> 
> Borson - a couple of things and then you can move your character sheet over. I'll give out all the magic items once everyone is set up.  1 - I believe you should be +8 with your rapier for it being masterwork. 2 - How are your skill points X7? I know your total is correct, but for sake of less confusion.. it should only be X4. 3 - Suggestions on language: Dwarven, Gnoll, Goblin, Draconic, Elven, and Orc are always good choices.




Hehe, feats and stat increases are two things I'll never forget.  Evasion, sneack attack, and the new ability to cast fireball, yes.  Stat increase?  Never!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, I can't figure out why my character would have an intelligence bonus, but I also can't figure out why he'd need one in order to be better at avoiding damage, disarming, tripping, and whirlwind attack people.  Especially when he can have an Int of three and still pick deceitful, nagociator, and meta magic and item creation feats.

So this brings me to my point.  I put my 12 in int instead of con so that I can raise it to 13 and get Combat expertise.  What language should I pick?  Shoon know Celestial but I don't think he really cared to teach Yun that, and it doesn't make much sense that he knows it in the first place anyway.  Speaking of monks and languages, what the heck is the deal with monks getting a special ability to speak with any living creature?  Putting enough points into Charisma and Diplomacy to actually make it matter would completely cripple a monks usefulness for anything.  I mean, why not Paladins?  They at least have any reason at all to be charismatic, and Bards are magic rogues with a social bent, utterly perfect for that ability, but no.  It's the freakin Monk!

Er, anyway, what language should I pick?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL. You going to be ok Dire?  Languages - Well, the list I have Borson is always a good idea. Elven wouldn't hurt with a half-elf / elf in the group. But.. maybe Shoon didn't necessarily teach Yun celestial? Maybe he learned it on his own from listening to his father? If you wanted to use it.. that is.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Nah, no idea who he'd speak to in Celestial... though I guess he could have made powerful friends in his quest.

I don't really think Celestial fits him anyway, but there's no lawful language anymore is there? Hm... What's Borson?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

I've posted my sheet in the RG.  It doesn't have equipment yet as I am procrastinating on my least favorite part of character creation as usual.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 18, 2007)

Character sheet:
Jayla Piket: Azurin Totemist 4; Medium-size humanoid; HD 4d8+16; HP 38; Init +3; Spd 30ft; AC 21(touch 13, flat-footed 18); Atk +6/6 melee (1d6+2+2d4 acid Claws) or +7 (1d8/19-20 light crossbow); AL CN; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 10. 

Skills and feats:  Hide +18(7 ranks), Knowledge(nature) +5(4 ranks), Listen +15(7 ranks), Move Silently +18(7 ranks), Swim +5(3 ranks);  Bonus Essesntia, Shape Soulmeld(Mantle of Flame), Weapon Finesse(claws)

Class Features:  Esentia Pool 6, Wild Empathy, Illiterate, Totem's Protection(+4 vs. the supernatural abilities of magical beasts), +1 capacity for totem chakra.

Soulmelds:
      Hands:  Kruthik Claws - 2 essentia - +8 competence bonus to Hide and Move Silently - Bound to the totem chakra(claws).
      Brow:  Yrthak Mask - 1 essentia - +6 competence bonus to Listen.
      Waist:  Wormtail Belt - 1 essentia - +3 Natural Armor.
      Crown:  Threefold Mask - Can't be flanked.
      Shoulders:  Mantle of Flame - 1 essentia - attackers take 2d6 fire damage everytime they hit with a non-reach weapon.(feat-gained)

Languages:  Common, Goblin.

Possessions:  1 masterwork light crossbow, +1 mithral chain shirt, Cloak of Resistance +1, 5 cure light wounds herbs, tile of lesser restoration, 2 cure moderate wounds herbs, healing belt, back pack, dagger, chalk, 3 sunrods.  4 gp, 11 sp, 11 cp.


----------



## Borson (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is the updated PC sheet.  The masterwork rapier is only +1 on attack, so isn't it correct at +7?


```
[B]Name:[/B] Serin Dajeep
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1211577]stats[/url]

[B]Str:[/B]     16 +3           [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:+1[/B]   17 +3           [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 28 [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213873](4d6=20)[/url]
[B]Con:[/B]     15 +2           [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B]     14 +2           [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B]     12 +1           [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B]     13 +1           [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] Leather      10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +1    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3          +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Masterwork Rapier         +7     1d6+3      18-20/×2
Shortbow                  +6     1d6+3      X3
Dagger                    +7     1d4+3      19-20/×2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Goblin, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak attack +2d6, Evasion, Trapfinding, Uncanny dodge, Trap sense +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot , Nimble Fingers

[B]Racial Feats/Traits:[/B] Low-light Vision, Immune to Sleep spells, 

Skill Points: 8+2(int)x7=70   Max Ranks: 7/7
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise         (int)          +2                 +2
Balance          (dex)     5    +3                 +8
Bluff            (cha)          +1                 +1
Climb            (str)     7    +3                 +10
Concentration    (con)          +2                 +2
Craft            (int)          +2                 +2
Decipepher Script(int)          +2                 +2
Diplomacy        (cha)          +1        +2       +3
Disable Device   (int)     7    +2        +2       +11
Disguise         (cha)          +1                 +1
Escape Artist    (dex)          +3                 +3
Forgery          (int)          +2                 +2
Gather Info      (cha)          +1        +2       +3
Handle Animal    (cha)          +1                 +3
Heal             (wis)          +1                 +2
Hide             (dex)     7    +3                 +10
Intimidate       (cha)          +1                 +1
Jump             (str)     4    +3                 +7
Knowledge        (int)          +2                 +2
Listen           (wis)     7    +1        +1       +9
Move Silently    (dex)     7    +3                 +10
Open Lock        (dex)     7    +3        +2       +12
Perform          (cha)          +1                 +1
Profession       (wis)          +1                 +1
Ride             (dex)          +3                 +3
Search           (int)     7    +2        +1       +10
Sense Motive     (wis)          +1                 +1
Sleight of Hand  (dex)          +3                 +3
Spot             (wis)     7    +1        +1       +9
Survival         (wis)          +1                 +1
Swim             (str)          +3                 +3
Tumble           (dex)          +3                 +3
Use Magic Device (cha)          +1                 +1
Use Rope         (dex)     5    +3                 +8


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor +1          1160gp   15lb
Ring of Protection +1     2000gp    -
Rapier (MasterWork)        315gp    2lb
Short Bow                   30gp    2lb
Arrows (20)                  1gp    3lb
Dagger (MasterWork)        302gp    1lb
Thieves Tools (MasterWork) 100gp   2lb
Backpack                     2gp    2lb
Rope (50’)                   1gp   10lb
Grappling Hook               1gp    4lb
Waterskin                    1gp    4lb
Potion:Neutralize Poison   750gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 46lb      [B]Money:[/B] 737gp

                          [B] Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* A better than average looking young man, with an easy to like look about him, Serin sports black hair and eyes so dark they appear black in the center with whites barely visible. His hair is shoulder length and flowing easily, hiding his elf-like ears. face is clean shaven. He wears leather armor and a nice blackish shirt to help hide in shadows. A dagger sheath on his belt, and a bow and a backpack on his back, and a very nice Rapier at his side as the primary weapon for melee.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2007)

Huh, um, was I supposed to post my character here first?  I think I missed that...  Sorry.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh, um, was I supposed to post my character here first?  I think I missed that...  Sorry.




Yeah..Technically, I may have broken the rules by reserving a spot myself. 

But I have always been a rebel!



			
				TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Temple of Elemental Evil - Take Two.
> 
> That'll be the link to the ``rogue's gallery``. *Please don't post to it* until I've approved your character. Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Ooo.  Oops.  I thought I remembered reading something like that at some oint but I couldn't remember, and I only thought about it once I'd posted.  

Well if it's not ok I can always change it I guess.  Sorry though.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2007)

okay I think I am done.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's only a +7 Borson -- I had it in my head that you had weapon finesse. Don't know why? Anyway. Looks good. H4H.. your character sheet looks good as well. Only 23 hit points huh? Ouch.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 19, 2007)

How's mine?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 19, 2007)

Zoycitenega - your character sheet looks good, though I don't have my book in front of me.. so I will definitely let you know if anything doesn't look right. Go ahead and move it over. Dire Lemming - it's fine that you moved your's over all ready, though you were supposed to wait. No biggie. H4H started the choas anyway, we'll blame him.   The only question I had was how did you get 6 feats? I counted you should only have 5.. unless I'm missing something?

1 - for first level
1 - for third level
1 - being Human
1 - for being a monk at first level ( improved grapple or stunning fist )
1 - for being a monk at second level ( combat reflexes or deflect arrows )

Did I miss something?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 19, 2007)

DCrane1 - Where is improved carrying capacity out of? I know you told H4H that it was from a third party .. but I'm still curious where you got it? I'm not sure I'm going to allow the feat. I understand you wouldn't be using it for the magic item side of it -- but still, the amount you can carry is.. well.. rather ridiculous to me. I would prefer if you used a different feat ( especially since you took it twice ).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

Monks automatically get improved unarmed strike at first level.


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 19, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> DCrane1 - Where is improved carrying capacity out of? I know you told H4H that it was from a third party .. but I'm still curious where you got it? I'm not sure I'm going to allow the feat. I understand you wouldn't be using it for the magic item side of it -- but still, the amount you can carry is.. well.. rather ridiculous to me. I would prefer if you used a different feat ( especially since you took it twice ).




I will ask Richard (the powergamer) where he got the feat from next Thursday. Until then I will rewrite my character in case you choose to disallow it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

You sure the book isn't called 'Mind of a Munchkin by Richard (the powergamer)'?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming,

I think we are buying 5400 gp worth of equipment and then the DM is giving each of one "special" item on top of what we buy.

In my experience Rogue's Gallery threads are _usually_ for Character Sheets and Treasure XP tracking not OOC comments.  Saves on clutter.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Oog, sorry about that.  I didn't notice Twisted had told Zoycitenega to post it in the RG and didn't pay attention to where I was posting.  Just assumed it was another OOC thread post.  

Zoycitenega, is it alright if I call her Niobe?  

I guess I'll just pick some humanoid language.  There's no real in character reason, but it should come in handy.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 20, 2007)

For some reason I wasn't thinking of improved unarmed strike as a feat .. more as a class feature. Don't know how I over looked that. Good job.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Now I just have to finish my least favorite part of character creation:  Equipment selection! 

Hey Zoycitenega, what is Jada Pinkett's (  ) gender?  I didn't see it on the sheet but just assumed it was female because of the name.  Is that correct?  Also what's an Azurin?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Now I just have to finish my least favorite part of character creation:  Equipment selection!
> 
> Hey Zoycitenega, what is Jada Pinkett's (  ) gender?  I didn't see it on the sheet but just assumed it was female because of the name.  Is that correct?  Also what's an Azurin?




I think the character is female. In the background it was referred to as "she".

An azurin is a human who is gifted from birth with _incarnum_. Azurins are essentially humans stat-wise, but they trade in some human features for an essentia pool of 1.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

For some reason there is no blank staring in confusion smilie.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> For some reason there is no blank staring in confusion smilie.





Essentia pool is a point based magic system used in the Book _Magic of Incarnum._

Incarnum is basically "soulstuff" that you can use for different stuff. Channeling them into your body's chakras (points on the body to focus power) for various effects.

As a totemist _Jada Pinkett_ channels the power of *Magic Beasts* into different parts of her body to do stuff until she runs out of essentia points.

Never actually played it or had any of my friends play it. So I am curious to see how it works in game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Uhuh.... So can I use it to perform the shadow imitation technique?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

For some reason there is no blank staring in confusion smilie.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

That was a reference to Naruto, a popular japanese animation show about a young ninja boy who is very noisy and wears orange clothing that was first broadcast in the US in September 2005, the same month Magic of Incarnum was released.  It features similar ideas about "Chakra" and "Chakra Points" to your description of the book.  Given that the writer of the book was probably a nerd, it isn't inconcieveable that they had watched the show before it was translated or even read the comic book it was based on, and were perhaps inspired by it somewhat.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> That was a reference to Naruto, a popular japanese animation show about a young ninja boy who is very noisy and wears orange clothing that was first broadcast in the US in September 2005, the same month Magic of Incarnum was released.  It features similar ideas about "Chakra" and "Chakra Points" to your description of the book.  Given that the writer of the book was probably a nerd, it isn't inconcieveable that they had watched the show before it was translated or even read the comic book it was based on, and were perhaps inspired by it somewhat.




A Ninja using Chakras eh?

Talk about mixing your Eastern Philosphies.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Right, in orange clothing, yelling about how he's going to be the next leader of his ninja village.  It's very touching.

Here's some footage if you're interested.  It doesn't really portray things well, but I couldn't find much else, probably since this is the most popular action scene in the entire show.  If you're wondering why there are so many Narutos in some scenes it's because his signature technique is the Shadow Clone technique, which makes replicas of himself using the afore mentioned Chakra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUHwglrsV_U&mode=related&search=

Oh yeah, he's also got a giant nine tailed demon fox sealed in his body.  Which is apparently the main reason he's survived this long.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I am very picky about the anime I like.

I prefer the more realistic looking art.

Hate DBZ, like Hellsing.

Hate Sailor Moon, like Princess Monoke.


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You sure the book isn't called 'Mind of a Munchkin by Richard (the powergamer)'?




Very sure, anytime Richard needs to make a new character, he brings 10-15 books to the session and about that many PDF's because our DM requires all feats, classes, equipment, etc. to be in books.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 20, 2007)

> Zoycitenega, is it alright if I call her Niobe?



...um, yeah?  May I inquire as to how you got this name?

Yes, Jayla is female.  This is my first time playing a totemist, so I'm as curious as you guys.


----------



## Borson (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmm, do I have the correct amount of feats, or did I miss one?  Or are the ones that are in the rogue special abilities considered my feats?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

The character Niobe in The Matrix Reloaded was played by Jada Pinkett Smith.  Your character is called Jayla Piket.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not used to this much activity over the weekend - you guys must be excited.  

Borson - you've the right amount of feats. Because you are a half-elf you only get two feats. One at first level and one at third. Had you been human you would've gotten an additional feat at first. 

Now - onto the magic items. If you don't have the Magic Item Compendium, let me know and I'll letcha know what your magic items/item does. Everyone, except one person, got two items of fourth level power .. one person got a single item of fifth level. It all equals out, I promise.  As far as the items go .. I sort of randomly rolled them up in the book and if the item was just dumb I found something different. If you don't like your magic items you may trade with someone else OOC .. as you won't know each other when the game starts. Just let me know who ends up with what if you do trade. 

*Eric the Gray* -- Gloves of the Starry Sky and a Holy Symbol of St. Cuthbert
*Nairb* -- Dragons Draught (white), +1 Chainshirt
*Yun* -- Brawler's Gauntlets, Cloak of Elemental Protection
*Vendan* -- Brooch of Stability, Pearl of Brain lock
*Jalya* -- Lightning Gauntlets, Amber Amulet of Vermin ( Giant Stag Beetle)
*Serin* -- Amulet of Translocation ( Formally an anklet of translocation)

*DCrane1*, ignore the fact that you are supposed to be a dragon or a creature of dragonblood for the draught. You can use it. *Borson*, I changed the item into an amulet because I didn't think your male character would want to wear an anklet.. even if he is half elven.  

I haven't heard from silentspace and he hasn't been around since the 18th, but I'm assuming he's still a part of the game and so I awarded magic items.


----------



## Borson (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool, whatever you want.  What's it do?  I don't have that book handy.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 21, 2007)

```
[B]"Vendan Iskrune"[/B]
Wizard 4

Medium-size humanoid
Race: Male Human
Alignment: N
Age: 17
Height: 5'8", 150#

Str 11 +0
Dex 12 +1
Con 13 +1
Int 17 +3 (16, +1 level)
Wis  6 -2
Cha 12 +1

Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 11 (+1 Dex)
HD 4d4 + 4
HP 15 (4/4/1/2 + 4)

Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +3

BAB: +2
Grapple: +2

Feats
  Skill Focus Knowledge Religion (Human)
  Scribe Scroll (Wizard 1)
  Improved Initiative (Level 1)
  Extend Spell (Level 3)

Skills: 42 pts (6x7) 
  Concentration       			 +8 (7 Ranks +1 Con)
  Decipher Script     			 +8 (5 Ranks +3 Int)
  Spellcraft         			+12 (7 Ranks +3 Int, +2 Knowledge Arcana)
  Knowledge Arcana   			+10 (7 Ranks +3 Int)
  Knowledge Architecture + Eng		 +4 (1 Ranks +3 Int)
  Knowledge Dungeoneering		 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge Geography			 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge History			 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge Local		 	 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge Nature			 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge Nobility + Royalty		 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Knowledge Religion 			+13 (7 Ranks +3 Int +3 Skill Focus)
  Knowledge The Planes			 +4 (1 Rank +3 Int)
  Tumble	      			 +1 (0.5 cc Ranks +1 Dex)

Languages: 
  Automatic: Common
  Bonus: Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic

Wizard Abilities
  Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll

[B]Spells Prepared[/B] (DC 13 +spell level)
  0 (4) : Daze, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound
  1 (3+1): Grease, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image
  2 (2+1): Alter Self, Glitterdust, Web

Spellbook
  0: All 0-level spells
  1: Alarm, Grease, Identify, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, 
     Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Silent Image
  2: Alter Self, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Web

Equipment: (5400 gp starting wealth)
  Dagger					(    2 gp,    1#)
  Light Crossbow				(   35 gp,    4#)
  Pearl of Brain Lock                   	(    - gp,    -#)
  Bolts x10 					(    1 gp,    1#)
  Cloak of Resistance +1			(1,000 gp,    1#)
  Brooch of Stability				(    - gp,    -#)
  Adventurer's Outfit 				(    - gp,    -#)
  Spell Component Pouch 			(    5 gp,    2#)
  Scroll Case 					(    1 gp,    0.5#)
    Scroll of Alarm (Extended, CL 4)		(  100 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Comprehend Languages		(   25 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Mage Armor x2 			(   25 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Protection from Evil x2 		(   25 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Ray of Clumsiness			(   25 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Shield x4 			(   50 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Alter Self			(   75 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Baleful Transposition		(  150 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Detect Thoughts			(  150 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Greater Slide			(  150 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Mirror Image			(  150 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of Ray of Stupidity			(  150 gp,    -#)
    Scroll of See Invisibility			(  150 gp,    -#)

  Pouch, over shoulder				(    1 gp,    0.5#)
    Pearl of Power I x3				(3,000 gp,    -#)
    Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2		(  100 gp,    -#)
    Candle 					(    0.01 gp, -#)
    Chalk					(    0.01 gp, -#)
    Flint and Steel 				(    1 gp,    -#)
    Ink 					(    8 gp,    -#)
    Inkpen 					(    0.1 gp,  -#)
    Paper 					(    0.4 gp,  -#)
    Rations					(    0.5 gp,  1#)
    Sack 					(    0.1 gp,  0.5#)
    Spellbook 					(    - gp, 3#)
    Waterskin 					(    1 gp, 4#)
    1 pp, 8 gp, 8 sp, 8cp			(    1#)
  Carried Weight: 18.5# (38/76/115)
```

*Description*
Vendan is a human male of smaller than average stature. He has long black hair and a clean shaven face. He dresses and robes, and has mystical tattoos adorning his body.


*Background*
Vendan Iskrune’s father was a skilled wizard, chosen to take part in a raid into the Temple of Elemental Evil. Vendan remembers his father Volom as a brave wizard and adventurer.

To Volom's joy, Vendan inherited his father’s intelligence and ability for wizardry, and showed much more promise than his other children. Young Vendan would watch his father practicing his magic, and was often allowed to study with him in his library and laboratories. Volom tutored Vendan in the ways of magic, spellcraft, and what it meant to be a wizard. Vendan studied with passion and zeal, and learned quickly.

Volom would regale young Vendan with stories of his adventures, of his battles with fierce creatures and how they were brought down by his magic and the swords of his companions. For years young Vendan felt his father was invincible, as he went on adventure after adventure, always coming back stronger and wealthier than before. Vendan gpeamed that when he was ready he would accompany his father on adventures, wading into battle, feeling its intoxicating rush. But he also knew of its dangers.

It was a beautiful clear day when Volom left, to a small town called Hommlet, to make a raid on the Temple. It was the last time Vendan saw his father. Vendan imagined his father and his band must have delved deep into the Temple, defeating many fell creatures. Moving deeper and deeper, they must have been finally overwhelmed by a swarm of monsters, or perhaps a evil elementals, or even a powerful demon. Whatever it was, Vendan imaginged his father and his companions went down in an orgy of flesh and blood, swords and spears, magic and counter-magic. None of Volom's party returned, or were ever found. It was a small consolation to Vendan when he heard the Temple finally fell a couple months later. No doubt the Temple had been weakened by Volom's raid, allowing the final 'heroes' to be victorious.

With the loss of his father, the family's wealth slowly whittled away. It was quite a lesson to learn how, without the presence of his powerful father, thieves, extortionists and swindlers could reduce a wealthy family to nothing. Then, one night, Iskrune's tower was invaded. His brothers Tundin and Gilmore, and his sisters Binti and Trina, and his mother Kira, all fairly accomplished warriors or priests, fell quickly. Vendan was coming back from the village at the time, and heard the clamor of battle and the screams of his siblings as he ran to the burning tower.

Not knowing if his family was alive or dead, he gripped his staff and rushed in, meeting the human and gnoll raiders. After a fierce battle, killing near a dozen raiders with his magic and the power of some of his father's items, Vendan was the only one left standing.

Now without a family, without a father and a teacher, Vendan gathered up whatever items he could manage from the burning tower and fled. He could see the campfires of other raiders nearby, and knew he had to flee. Thus Vendan started his travels, meeting others along the way and having some adventures of his own. Until one day he realized he was not far from Hommlet, the place where his father met his end. He felt drawn there, hoping to honor the life and death of his father, Volom Iskrune.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the items!  The Brooch of Stability especially. Vendan's pretty fragile!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't have the book, so what do the items do?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 21, 2007)

The Amulet of Translocation - It allows you to make short dimensional hops. When it is activated, you can instantly teleport (with no chance of error) up to 10 ft. The new space must be within line of sight and line of effect. You can't move to a space occupied by another creature, nor into a square with a solid object. You can bring along items that weigh up to your maximum load, but you can't bring another creature with you. It's a swift action and can be used twice a day.

Brawler's Gauntlets - Function three times per day. Once activated, for one round you get a +2 to grapple and damage rolls when using unarmed attacks. Swift action. Takes up the hand slot.

Cloak of Elemental Protection - Shoulder body slot. Immediate Action. When activated you gain resistance of 10 against a single energy type of your choice. This protection lasts until the start of your next turn. It functions once per day. It must be worn for 24 hours to function, if taken off you must wait another 24 hours for it to work.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

What are swift actions and immediate actions?

Oh, also, we get those items in addition to the money for fourth level right?  Or did we pay for them?

H4H, Just so you know, Naruto isn't usually so Dragon Ball Zish.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What are swift actions and immediate actions?



*Swift Actions*
A swift action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. You can perform one swift action per turn without affecting your ability to perform other actions. In that regard, a swift action is like a free action. However, you can perform only a single swift action per turn, regardless of what other actions you take. You can take a swift action any time you would normally be allowed to take a free action. Swift actions usually involve spellcasting or the activation of magic items; many characters (especially those who don't cast spells) never have an opportunity to take a swift action. 

Casting a quickened spell is a swift action. In addition, casting any spell with a casting time of 1 swift action is a swift action. 

Casting a spell with a casting time of 1 swift action does not provoke attacks of opportunity. 

*Immediate Actions*
Much like a swift action, an immediate action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. However, unlike a swift action, an immediate action can be performed at any time — even if it's not your turn. Casting feather fall is an immediate action, since the spell can be cast at any time. 

Using an immediate action on your turn is the same as using a swift action, and counts as your swift action for that turn. You cannot use another immediate action or a swift action until after your next turn if you have used an immediate action when it is not currently your turn (effectively, using an immediate action before your turn is equivalent to using your swift action for the coming turn). You also cannot use an immediate action if you are flat-footed. 





> Oh, also, we get those items in addition to the money for fourth level right?  Or did we pay for them?




I am pretty sure _in addition._


> H4H, Just so you know, Naruto isn't usually so Dragon Ball Zish.




I checked it out a bit online. Not a big fan of Mahō shōjo or Mahō shōnen subgenres.
Little stubby bodies with big heads makes me angry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Swift Actions*
> In addition, casting any spell with a casting time of 1 swift action is a swift action.



Oh, _really_?  Thanks for clearing that one up.  


			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure _in addition._



Damn!  More equipment I have to buy!


			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> I checked it out a bit online. Not a big fan of Mahō shōjo or Mahō shōnen subgenres.
> Little stubby bodies with big heads makes me angry.



But it's better than DBZ! 

Oh, and before you decide I'm just a snarky, ungrateful, little turd:  Thanks for the explanations.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, _really_?  Thanks for clearing that one up.
> 
> .




Blame srd.org

I just cut n paste!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Damn!  More equipment I have to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> .




Ill take your gold if you dont want it!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

Alright then, anyway.  Now that I'm a super special awesome grappler I can fight female enemies like a nineteen seventies action hero!   *Riiiip* Oh dear, there goes my shirt again.  How does that always happen?


----------



## Borson (Aug 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ill take your gold if you dont want it!




I'll steal it of you don't spend it..


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 21, 2007)

Once again, H4H was correct. It's in addition to. And go ahead and move your character over to the gallery silentspace.

Is everyone done with their characters? Just for kicks, if you come up with a character picture you'll get an additional 200 xp.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't completed purchasing equipment.  I never know what to get.  I guess some masterwork manacles, because Yun would likely take up bounty hunting for money like his father, and of course various supplies and adventuring gear, but I don't know what specifically.  I've got homework right now though.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 22, 2007)

Borson and H4H - go ahead and add 200xp to your character sheets.


----------



## Borson (Aug 22, 2007)

ok boss!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Borson and H4H - go ahead and add 200xp to your character sheets.




Done!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 22, 2007)

Unless any one has an issue - I will have the game up and started by Friday. That gives you all two days to get the finishing touches done on your character sheet. We can start earlier than that if everyone has posted an 'ok' letting me know they are ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Borson (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm good to go I think, maybe I'll add a "large sack" to carry the gold I'm stealing from Dire Lemming.  hehe


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm good to go, I just need to figure out her personality.  

As I can't draw better than stick figures, there's now way I could get the bonus XP.  Any other opportunities?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Rip something from the internet like everyone else?  

Ok, I'm going to start working dedicatedly on the equipment sheet now, so I should have it done today or tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Rip something from the internet like everyone else?



That just feels...cheap.  Besides, there's no way there is anything on the internet close to her, not with her soulmelds.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Is everyone done with their characters? Just for kicks, if you come up with a character picture you'll get an additional 200 xp.





So since I have 5 pics that means 1000xp?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> That just feels...cheap.  Besides, there's no way there is anything on the internet close to her, not with her soulmelds.




Yeah, same here.  I'm just gonna try making a character in NWN 2 or something then take a screenshot.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> That just feels...cheap.  Besides, there's no way there is anything on the internet close to her, not with her soulmelds.




I'd aim for what she looks like w/o the melds.

Pics _Yrthak Masks_ are hard to come by....

Does she really walk around town with a Yrthak head on anyway?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

What the heck is all that stuff anyway?  Is it like, body parts grafted to her?!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What the heck is all that stuff anyway?  Is it like, body parts grafted to her?!





Kind of...They shape essentia (that soulstuff) into body parts like certain magical beasts and melds them to her body.

her is a pic of a Totemist with a bunch of melds on.







The big downside is walk into town like that and you will be lynched!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy crap!  She's going to make grown men cry at the sight of her! And for all the wrong reasons.  That thing looks like a mistake out of Fullmetal Alchemist!  And how does she wear two masks at once? Dous she wear one on a second head or something?!


----------



## Borson (Aug 23, 2007)

well, uh, yeah, never have I seen such an abortion, nor played with someone wanting to sport all that goodness.... I wish you luck on your endeavor, fine woman.  

Have you any gold I could "borrow"?


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  She's going to make grown men cry at the sight of her! And for all the wrong reasons.  That thing looks like a mistake out of Fullmetal Alchemist!  And how does she wear two masks at once? Dous she wear one on a second head or something?!




I am not entirely familiar with the specifics but it appears both are called "mask" but occupy different chakra points so hence are legal to use together.

Maybe one alters the other in appearence, so she looks like a tri-faced yrthak?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

They are bound to different parts of her body.  Soulmelds are like temporary magical items - they take a body slot(brow, throat, shoulder, etc.).  When merely shaped, they can share a slot with a permanent magical item.  When bound to the chakra of that slot, you can't use a magical item.  

Normally, each soulmeld can correspond with at least two different slots(masks generally face and crown), allowing a totemist to shape more than one mask.



> well, uh, yeah, never have I seen such an abortion, nor played with someone wanting to sport all that goodness.... I wish you luck on your endeavor, fine woman.



Lol, thank you.  Normally I am quite vain about my characters, but I am a power gamer as well, and couldn't resist trying this.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Lol, thank you.  Normally I am quite vain about my characters, but I am a power gamer as well, and couldn't resist trying this.




I just wouldnt try to walk into Hommlet looking like a wormskinned, trifaced yrthak-woman wreathed in blue flame.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Seriously, Yun will attack you on sight.  But don't worry, he'll probably try to capture you to sell to a noble's zoo.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I just wouldnt try to walk into Hommlet looking like a wormskinned, trifaced yrthak-woman wreathed in blue flame.



awe, you take all the fun out of life!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, he's just trying to warn you that most people will try to kill you on sight if they don't flee in horror.  And anyone who doesn't do either probably wants to capture you as an attraction.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 23, 2007)

I think its neat that you're not playing a chick that is all about her looks. Kudos to you! I tell you what. I have a ton of female pictures that you are welcome to use, but you wouldn't get the xp for it. It would just be something for everyone to have a feel of what she looks like.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> I think its neat that you're not playing a chick that is all about her looks. Kudos to you! I tell you what. I have a ton of female pictures that you are welcome to use, but you wouldn't get the xp for it. It would just be something for everyone to have a feel of what she looks like.



Thank you.  I'm currently working on another set of soulmelds for her that won't make people flee in utter terror(they're her "company" soulmelds).  Still cool, but not as useful as before.

I'm going to write up a description of what she looks like without them, and then I'll find one from my thousands of anime/manga files.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

She also seems rather short.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

huh?  what do you mean?  I've never even mentioned her height.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, not so much short as small, like a little kid.  Or like one of those guys from The Wizard of Oz... What're they called again?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, munchkins?

Not really, she's about 5'7".  She is fairly young, but then, she's and Azurin, which means she's got the lifespan of a half-orc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, oh well, nevermind then.  How old is she anyway?

Erg, I can never find the page with starting gold for above forth level.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

16.  Yours?

The Page is 134-135(one of the two).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

It's true what they say, teenage girls really _are_ monsters.

Oh, and 19


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> It's true what they say, teenage girls really _are_ monsters.
> 
> Oh, and 19



But of course.      Cruel, vindictive, flesh-eating monsters at that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

5,400... Not enough to get any really good magic items, but too much to spend conveniently.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> 5,400... Not enough to get any really good magic items, but too much to spend conveniently.



Not really.  There are some cool things in Magic Item Compendium for monkish characters.  And a lot of them are less than 3000.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't Twisted say something like "Don't spend more than one third of your money on a single item?"


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

No, half.  So 2,700.  I believe Crazypixie said third in the Lord Noran campaign.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Well at least weapon wise, all you can get is a +1, which is useful and all, but it's not impressive.

On the other hand, my character isn't going to use weapons...


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well at least weapon wise, all you can get is a +1, which is useful and all, but it's not impressive.
> 
> On the other hand, my character isn't going to use weapons...



True, but there are many other things that are helpful in battle; a brooch that stabilizes you 1/day if you are between -1--9 HP, bracers that allow you to make AoO against foes who fail an attack on you 2/day, etc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, the main complication here is that I don't have that book.  The only D&D books I have are the 3.5 CRBs and the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Gotcha.  You have the DMG, though?  You might see if you can create your own items by the rules in the back.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 23, 2007)

Keep in mind Yun's got magical gauntlets all ready, so bracers would just eff that all up. Have so youngins on the adventure, eh? Not used to having groups of characters that are still in their teens. It should make for interesting role play -- seeing as Eric is like 40? I think. I could probably look into it, but I'm being lazy. Heh.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Keep in mind Yun's got magical gauntlets all ready, so bracers would just eff that all up. Have so youngins on the adventure, eh? Not used to having groups of characters that are still in their teens. It should make for interesting role play -- seeing as Eric is like 40? I think. I could probably look into it, but I'm being lazy. Heh.



He's got brawlers gauntlets, those take up the hands slot.  Bracers take up the arms 

And I just checked - Eric's 53.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> He's got brawlers gauntlets, those take up the hands slot.  Bracers take up the arms .



Good grief, you _know_ that stuff?  You really are a power gamer. 

Damn, why didn't I think of this before?  My first choice is obviously Heward's Handy Haversack.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Good grief, you _know_ that stuff?  You really are a power gamer.
> 
> Damn, why didn't I think of this before?  My first choice is obviously Heward's Handy Haversack.



Mwahahahaha.  Fear me and my awesomeness


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I know, I'll buy a bunch of ladders and then break them and sell the resulting ten foot poles for 9 cp, one under the listed market value!  I'll be filthy stinking rich!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's my hopefully finished sheet for your examination.

[sblock=Yun]Name: Yun. 
Race: Human 
Class: Monk 4
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN

Str: 17 (+3)
Dex: 17 (+3) 
Con: 11
Int: 13 (+1) Level 4 upgrade
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 10

HP: 24
Speed: 30
BAB: +3
AC: 15
Init: +3

Saves:
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Wis: +6

Class Features:
Flurry of Blows -2
Monk Unarmed Strike 1d8
Evasion
Still mind
Ki Strike (magic)
Slow Fall (20 feet)

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike)
Improved Grapple
Stunning Fist 4 per day
Deflect Arrows
Dodge

Skills:
Balance +12 (7 ranks, Dex +3, Syn, +2)
Climb +10 (7 ranks, Str +3)
Jump +12 (7 ranks, Str +3, Syn +2)
Escape Artist +10 (7 ranks, Dex +3)
Listen +9 (7 ranks, Wis +2
Tumble +12 (7 ranks, Dex +3, Syn +2)

Equipment:
Monk’s Outfit 5 gp 2 lb.
Heward’s Handy Haversack 2000 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x15 50 gp
Ungent of Timelessness x2 150 gp
Bolas x5 5 gp 2 lb.
Tent 10 gp 20 lb. 
Bedroll x2 1 sp 5 lb.
Winter Blanket x2 5sp 3 lb.
Grappling Hook 1 gp 4 lb.
50 ft. Silk Rope 10 gp 5 lb.
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Bullseye Lantern 12 gp 3 lb.
Oil x8 1 sp 1 lb.
Ration x11 5 sp 1 lb.
Waterskin 1 gp 5 lb.
Climber’s Kit 80 gp 5 lb
Small Steel Mirror 10 gp ½ lb.
Map / Scroll Case 1 gp ½ lb.
Masterwork Manacles with Good Lock, M x5 130 gp 3 lb.
Masterwork Manacles with Good Lock, S x3 130 gp 3 lb.
Heavy Warhorse x2 400 gp
Wagon 35 gp 400 lb.
Feed x10 5 cp 10 lb.


316 gp


Yun is a human male with short; sun bleached blond hair that seems to stick up a bit more than it should, dark brown eyes, and slightly large ears.  He's of about average height, has an athletic build and has darkly tanned skin.

Yun's father, Shoon is a monk who was once a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Left with them as a child, he learned nothing of morality for most of his childhood, learning only to follow orders.  One day however he met a cleric of Pelor who inspired him.  Filling him with thoughts of a greater purpose, and so he escaped the monastery, and ventured forth into the world.  He found that his talents were particularly suited to bounty hunting, and so that is the profession he took up.  

In his travels he met a young cleric of Pelor who for reasons he is not entirely sure of decided to join him.  In any case he started to become quite infatuated with her, but unfortunately one of the things he'd never been taught in his stunted upbringing was how to talk to women.  Eventually she did realize how he felt, and it seemed like she felt the same way, but his continued social ineptitude repulsed her and one day while they were staying at an inn, she ran off with the Bard that had been singing there that night.  When he awoke to find her gone he remembered seeing her talking to the bard the night before and the way she had reacted to him and immediately decided that he had kidnapped her.  Thus began his long pursuit after her and the Bard.

His travels eventually led him to Hommlet where he stayed the night at the Inn there, unaware of the evils that were brewing nearby.  In the morning he met a band of adventurers who spoke of fighting bandits in an old abandoned moat house, and of hints of a greater evil afoot.  Having no better leads on the Bard, whom he had decided must be evil; he joined them on their journey to Nulb and eventually to the temple itself.

Yun has never been told anything about his mother.  He learned to stop asking after a while, as it seemed to pain his father greatly to think about it.  When he was seventeen, his father, who had been his teacher up until that point, left with nothing more than a letter left behind, saying that he had taught everything he could.  Now with nothing left but his martial abilities, he started traveling, honing his skills, in hopes of… well, he didn’t know what.  This however, was what he had been taught.  His last link to family, so perhaps that had something to do with it.  Two years later, he received a letter in an unfamiliar hand, telling him to come to Hommlet where a true challenge awaited.  Yun’s curiosity got the better of him, and he set out the next day.
[/sblock]

Here's the best I could do for a pic.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 23, 2007)

...Why do you have a wand but no ranks in UMD?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

You need UMD to use wands?  Well crap.  Guess I'll exchange it for potions or somthing.  Damn things are so inefficient though.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got stat-envy.   

I've seen characters buy/carry wands so that another character can use it on them. Like he could buy a wand of mage armor for Vendan to use on him when we enter dangerous places, for example.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Is _DCrane1_ still with us? He hasn't posted in a couple of days or fixed Brian spelled backwards.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

Heh, now if only I had a couple of eightteens instead of that ten and eleven...  

The main reason I wanted the wand was so I could heal people and myself.  Bounties are often worth more alive so it's a good idea to keep some healing around if you can.  And of course travelling alone as he has been, there's only one way to heal in battle.  Last but not least, if he's fighting someone as a challenge he doesn't really want to kill them either.

Then again, I guess most of those reasons are kind of meaningless since he can deal nonlethal damage just as easily as lethal damage.  He's also got a bunch of Bolas he's not proficient with that he can throw futily at fleeing enemies.  

So who are we waiting for at this point?

EDIT: Man, that pic doesn't really look tanned at all does it.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 24, 2007)

D'oh, I knew that about bracers and gauntlets, I swear.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 24, 2007)

Dire Lemming - Yun looks fine. Both you and silentspace get an additional 200xp. Zoycitenega -- you can have the addtional xp if you can tell me where my icon is from. No one help.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh oh oh I know!!!!  I think.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Dire Lemming - Yun looks fine. Both you and silentspace get an additional 200xp. Zoycitenega -- you can have the addtional xp if you can tell me where my icon is from. No one help.





Oo oo I know!


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh I know!!!!  I think.




LOL


----------



## Borson (Aug 24, 2007)

no idea.  yet.


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for not posting for a while. I had to go on a business trip to Biloxi, and the hotel I was in had no internet connection. I will have Nairb's revised stats up later today, I promise.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 24, 2007)

Biloxi? At the risk of sounding dumb, where the hell is that?


----------



## Borson (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.biloxi.ms.us/

My guess.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Biloxi? At the risk of sounding dumb, where the hell is that?




Emm-Eye-Crooked Letter-Crooked Letter-Eye-Crooked Letter-Crooked Letter-Eye-Humpback-Humpback-Eye


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> http://www.biloxi.ms.us/
> 
> My guess.




Chickenblocked again!


----------



## Borson (Aug 24, 2007)

Chickenblocked?  I guess I am now sounding dumb...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 24, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> Chickenblocked?  I guess I am now sounding dumb...




Ummm I substituted chicken for a word describing a male rooster or a part of the male anatomy.

Enworld rules, dont write anything that would offend Morrus' Grandma and You never know when Morrus' Grandma is reading.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL. Chickenblocked. Nice.


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nairb, Human NG Fighter 4, Build 2.0

Str: 16 +3 HP: 25 (Taking the average of a d10 all levels but level 1)
Dex:16 +3 BAB: +4 (With a melee and ranged attack of +7)
Con:11 +0 Fort: +7 
Int: 14 +2 Ref: +4
Wis:12 +1 Will: +2
Cha:11 +0 AC: 20

Skills: (24 Total) Bluff +1/2 sp (cc), Craft (Trapmaking) +7/5 sp, Decipher Script +2/1 sp (cc), Disable Devise +3/2 sp (cc), Move Silently +4/1 sp (cc), Knowledge (all categories in PHB besides Arcana) +1, Heal +3/3sp (cc.)

Notes on Skills: With Nairb's skill selection I tried to reflect someone who was given the finest tutoring money can buy, and someone who is fairly good at making things. Would it be possible for me to start the adventure with some traps made?

Feats: Improved Buckler Defense (from Complete Warrior), Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, (Now using fighter bonus feats) Block Arrow (From Heroes of Battle),  Power Attack, Improved Sunder

Weapons: Mastercraft Warhammer, Mastercraft Shortsword, Composite (+3 Str bonus) Shortbow and 40 arrows.

Armor: +1 Chain shirt, Mastercraft Buckler.

Equipment: Backpack with food and water. Gold pieces I have left over. (Will calculate tomorrow)

Attacks: Warhammer and Shortsword +6/+6 1d8+3 and 1d6+3
             Composite Shortbow +7 1d6+3


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

DCrane1 said:
			
		

> Feats: Improved Buckler Defense (from Complete Warrior), Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, (Now using fighter bonus feats) Block Arrow (From Heroes of Battle),  Power Attack, Improved Sunder




Imp Buckler defense and Two Weapon defense both provide _shield_ bonuses to ac so they dont stack by RAW. (Didnt want you to waste a feat)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

I would take H4H's advice and pick a different feat. Other than that - he looks good. Go ahead and switch him over. P.S. Take the 200 xp. 

All right guys. From now on, this is just an OOC thread. The game has been posted.  They're Bringing Evil Back.  Go ahead and start posting.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

Just noticed that Nairb wants to start with traps - my suggestion for this is: Just as you would for crafting anything, you pay half the cost ( just the materials per the DMG), then you need to roll for it. You only have a plus 7 and the check is at least a 20 for even a first level trap. 

ie: A razor wire across a hall way is 400 gp. So for you it would be 200 plus a 20 craft check.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

My bad. I accidentally put the game in the wrong forum. I moved it to playing the game. Thanks for pointing this out Zoycitenega. The link has been fixed, so if you click on it it'll take you to the right section. Zoy, I'm going to move your post over.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

And.. yes, please give character descriptions. It helps the other players imagine the scene.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> And.. yes, please give character descriptions. It helps the other players imagine the scene.




Does _Worm Belt_ give you Purple skin? j/c


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> (OOC:  Eh?  Clergy of St. Cuthbert are prudes?)
> 
> .




Yes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not quite sure how to incorporate my character description into my post.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 25, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Does _Worm Belt_ give you Purple skin? j/c




Lol,  not exactly.  It gives you a scaly-purplish belt.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how to incorporate my character description into my post.





 Poetically?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 25, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Poetically?



No!  In song and dance!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2007)

I vote for song and dance. Oh, damn.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

Aw hell, Borson's neutral/chaotic evil...  You know, we don't have any bleeding heart neutral goods in the party so don't expect to live if you cross us.


----------



## Borson (Aug 25, 2007)

not evil.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

What?  You didn't make those burning victims then? :\


----------



## Borson (Aug 25, 2007)

not people, just the items that were stolen and of no use, sorta like burning the evidence.  I never said Serin actually DID any of the raiding, just that he was in the guild and there were others around him.   I was kinda leaving it open for TMI to work something in.  if not, I'll go from there.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

Hrm, well as a bandit you're still gonna be walking a fine line with most of us.  That is, if we find out you're a bandit we're gonna throw you in jail.  Yun will probably already know you if you have a bounty on your head.  As it seems you do.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 25, 2007)

Jayla won't really care.  She's not terribly concerned with squabbles of city-dwellers.  Or towndwellers.  Or most humans in general


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

Yo DCrane, you really ought to read the first post before you reply.  

And if you did read it, and didn't understand, you need to _find_ the Welcome Wench.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 26, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Jayla won't really care.  She's not terribly concerned with squabbles of city-dwellers.  Or towndwellers.  Or most humans in general




I am sure it can be worked out IC..one way or the other!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 26, 2007)

Sweet. Inner group conflict. Rock on.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am sure it can be worked out IC..one way or the other!



Of course!  I love how we have both a thief and a (apparently) militant preacher of the Cudgel.


----------



## Borson (Aug 26, 2007)

well, why would a rogue learn the tricks and not use them?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2007)

Shoon spent the first seventeen years of his life training with his father.  He is what one might call a martial arts nerd I suppose.  He has no idea how to talk to women, and they make him nervous.  I'm worried how he'll cope with that in a combat situation.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 27, 2007)

Man that update was rather lengthy.  I'm happy to see how into it everyone is. Good job guys/gals.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 27, 2007)

Great stuff TwistedMind!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2007)

Um you know, also DCrane, Brian backward isn't in the rogues gallery thread. :\

Come to think of it, has Nairb appeared in any thread in a completed form yet?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 27, 2007)

DC. while DireLemming seems to be always harping on you.. he is right. I do need your character in the gallery. Thanks.


----------



## DCrane1 (Aug 27, 2007)

The finalised version of Brian spelled backwards has been posted in the Rouges Gallery thread.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm no Bard!  And if I was I wouldn't use a harp! 

I decided that Yun would have a slight attention deficit disorder.  Cause he's a lawful neutral monk, and that'd be wierd.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought it might be funny to have Yun ask Vesta what was wrong with her sister... but I don't think they look anything alike, so that'd be a bit far fetched for a mistake.  

Actually, the only description of Vesta we've been given is that she's "a beautiful young woman", while we know that Maridosen is dark haired and pale skinned, which of course means she must be evil.  So I suppose it's possible that they're related.


----------



## Borson (Aug 30, 2007)

hahaha, you think too hard.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2007)

Right, just to make things complicated, Shoon was 20 and didn't have a son when Olster knew him.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 31, 2007)

That's ok, Dire. Olster figures you are a monk, as was your father.. and I'm sure Yun looks at least a little like his father.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 31, 2007)

Going to leat the others catch up - Zoy and H4H.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't really have anything for Jayla to do at the moment, so she's just been eating her soup.  She doesn't really have anything to say, since she's already been motivated by her aunt.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2007)

He's got the same hair, and a similar complexion.  The eyes are different though.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 2, 2007)

Psst - DCrane. It's Vesta and Olster. Not Vespa and Oliver.  

Isn't Vespa the princess' name in space balls?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 2, 2007)

Isn't Vespa the name of a moped?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 3, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Isn't Vespa the princess' name in space balls?






			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Isn't Vespa the name of a moped?




Yes and Yes

It is also latin/italian for Wasp.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 3, 2007)

So that's what language it is.  The only things I know about that word I learned from FLCL.

It's a really weird anime with a pretty much nonsensical plot but really good animation and music.  It's only six episodes long though. :\

Also known as Furi Kuri and Fooly Cooly, though I think the last one is just a mangled pronunciation.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 4, 2007)

I want to kick it up a notch and do some team-building or something. Give everyone a chance to introduce their characters and motivations.

I'm enjoying everyone's interactions. Great fun!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 4, 2007)

You probably won't enjoy Yun's reasons for being here... well your character won't.  Also, why are you reasuring Jayla about Serin?  Did he do something else I didn't notice?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yeah, sorry, i already fixed that


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 4, 2007)

Jayla would have laughed at the idea he posed a threat to her.


----------



## Borson (Sep 4, 2007)

what would you expect from a 25 year old half-elf 'kid' that's been living on his own?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 5, 2007)

Since my last post probably didn't make any sense; Yun mistook Nairb's question about 'Moonlighting as something more exciting.' as having something to do with Moonshine.  As in illegal, low quality alchohollic beverages.  Of course I'm not sure that concept exists in Greyhawk... but at the time I made that statement I hadn't thought of the idea of Yun having a very limited vocabulary.  So that's about the best I could do to retcon the statement to make sense.  Sorry.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 5, 2007)

Yun is also not quite up to scratch on this whole flirting thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 5, 2007)

It's true, every single game really does have a crazy violent type!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 5, 2007)

Yikes! Can't believe I missed so much not checking in since yesterday. I've been in games that don't progress for days! Went back to work after having the baby, so things have been kinda hectic. Will update tomorrow. Please don't get too ahead of me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

Well don't go forgetting all the questions we've asked of Ol' Gundigoot.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

No offense taken H4H, but we're kinda just trying to pass time until Twisted gets around to posting.  Erik's kinda killed that now unless someone directly contradicts him.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 6, 2007)

And as much as I like conflict, I've already got the wizard on my back, I don't need the guy who will be healing me to dislike me as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> No offense taken H4H, but we're kinda just trying to pass time until Twisted gets around to posting.  Erik's kinda killed that now unless someone directly contradicts him.




Remember Twisted said not to "get too far ahead".  And letting everyone continue to argue would be a bit out of character for crotchety old Erik. 

I am sure Twisted will be updating tonight.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope so, his post saying he would was about twenty three and a half hours ago.  So I'm a bit worried he'll be mistaken.

I'm also rather paranoid about DMs ditching on me after having happen so many times.

Twisted, can I say where I think your avatar is from yet?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I had forgotten about that; I don't know(mario, I think; I know it's nintendo), so go ahead.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a slime from one of the Dragon Quest games on the SNES or a Game Boy variant.

Oooh that's weird, for some reason, for just a few minutes, I was sure that Rhun was playing in this game.  

I suppose it doesn't help that he's a player in three of the other games I'm in, almost was in a fouth, and is the DM of another one.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, slime from Dragon Warrior.  My boyfriend and I argued whether or not it was Dragon Quest or Dragon Warrior.. then he looked it up and they are on in the same. Even if I did want to continue the arguement that he was wrong. I'm such a stubborn SOB.

And, I'll update when I get home. I'm at the 'rents. Weds nights are my poker nights, so I can't always guarentee that I'll update right away on them. Sorry for the delay on my end. I cross my heart you guys will be moving on tonight.  Er.. this morning.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL. I love it when other people are super-active. As I was editing my own post.. Dire Lemming was editin' his. Rock on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

So you like Dragon Warrior better?  Isn't that that one where you go on a dungeon crawl then rescue a woman and are treated to a Hentai picture?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 6, 2007)

God, it's been so long. I don't even remember.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

Hm, I think I'm wrong.  According to Wikipedia Dragon Warrior is the American version of Dragon Quest.

So you can tell your boyfriend that the whole arguement was meaningless.  Or not


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Yes, slime from Dragon Warrior.  My boyfriend and I argued whether or not it was Dragon Quest or Dragon Warrior.. *then he looked it up and they are one in the same.* Even if I did want to continue the arguement that he was wrong. I'm such a stubborn SOB.






			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I think I'm wrong.  According to Wikipedia Dragon Warrior is the American version of Dragon Quest.
> 
> So you can tell your boyfriend that the whole arguement was meaningless.  Or not




Looks like she said her boyfriend found out the same thing, but she still wanted to argue


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 6, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> It's a slime from one of the Dragon Quest games on the SNES or a Game Boy variant.
> 
> Oooh that's weird, for some reason, for just a few minutes, I was sure that Rhun was playing in this game.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't help that he's a player in three of the other games I'm in, almost was in a fouth, and is the DM of another one.




He is a player in one of the games I DM as well.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 9, 2007)

Just making sure everyone is still enjoying themselves. I know some people don't like the talky-talky. I promise that things'll pick up soon. 

Oh, btw.. thought I'd showcase. I made female gamer of the month on the dndadventure site.  http://www.dndadventure.com/dnda_female_gamer.shtml?/1000.txt  Amd for the record, the pirate with me in the photo woeked the faire.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya gotta stop letting the Baby type for you.  

Actually I like all the talky talk. But I am a method player, when I researched Cuthbert's clerics they seemd to be very...ummm...well they are @$$holes.

The quote that comes to mind:



> Priests of St. Cuthbert are stout, stern folk who speak their minds plainly. It's not that they won't suffer fools gladly-they won't suffer them at all.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the Talky!  Absolutely!  

Also, I didn't know you were female until you mentioned your boyfriend.   And even then I was like... "Huh, so is he gay?"   What's more, my first game of D&D was hosted at the home of another female EnWorlder; Canadiene Bacon, and she ended up as the DM of the game later on too.   

So what's wrong with me?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, try typing with one hand in the dark. It's tricksy. 

I only DM online. I refuse to run any of the table-top games I've been in.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the talky!  Online it's so much easier for me that on tabletop, as I can think of the right words to say.

You work at the Sterling faire, I take it?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 9, 2007)

Actually, I just go every year. Didn't make it this year as I had just had my daughter, but I normally go every year. Last year it was Pirate weekend when I went. Hence, the dirty pirate. We're actually sittin' on a bench of virginity.. or some such.  

You're familiar with central New York?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 9, 2007)

A bench of Virginity?  Well, your daughter kind of proved that wrong   .  

I'm not really familiar with New York, just Sterling.  We try to go every year as well.  I'm from MA, myself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2007)

My grandparents live near Marcelles, if you know where that is.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2007)

How far from New York City are you?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> My grandparents live near Marcelles, if you know where that is.




Marcellus? I went to college out by there.  I'm about.. six hours away from NYC. Well, wth traffic and everything.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 10, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> I'm not really familiar with New York, just Sterling.  We try to go every year as well.  I'm from MA, myself.




No Ren Faires in Mass eh? I guess they make up for it with LARPs.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 10, 2007)

Of course there are!  Sterling's just better.  King Richards Faire is probably the most well known, but there are smaller ones.  And nothing limits us to one faire a year(well, one out-of-state faire, yes).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 10, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Of course there are!  Sterling's just better.  King Richards Faire is probably the most well known, but there are smaller ones.  And nothing limits us to one faire a year(well, one out-of-state faire, yes).





Ah! My only experience is with the Sterling Ren Faire. Though I LARPed some in Mass when I was younger.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 10, 2007)

I think next summer I should go and check out a different Ren Faire. What time of year does Mass have their's..?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 10, 2007)

Generally late August through October.  It's been going downhill for the last decade or so, but it's still fun; just bring extra money.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never done any of that stuff, I guess I've been missing out.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 12, 2007)

Will update the game later today folks.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 13, 2007)

I always thought it sucked that Intimidate was a cross-class skill for clerics.

Classically the "Fire and brimstone" toting Priest was always a figure of Authority and Intimidation. Only in the Modern Age did Clergy really become so happy and fuzzy.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 13, 2007)

Know what class I think is rather neat? Just thought I'd share with you folks.  The healer class. Was looking it over today and kinda liked it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2007)

H4H, don't use the historical accuracy argument.  Come on, you're intelligent.  You can see how utterly meaningless it is. :\


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming, in case you missed it, Maridosen already offered us the discounted rate - half off, or 2 coins I think it was.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> H4H, don't use the historical accuracy argument.  Come on, you're intelligent.  You can see how utterly meaningless it is. :\




Nothing is meaningless taken within context. I wasn't trying to emulate anything historically accurate. Rather an "archetype" displayed in various literature, fiction and film.

My saying only in the "Modern age" are Priests Happy or Fuzzy may be something of a mis-statement though.

What I was trying to convey (and perhaps poorly) was that the idea of a "Happy Fuzzy-Good Natured Priest" for the most part is reserved for fairly modern archetypes.

Mostly other genres have them as beings of fear and reverence. <<shrugs>> IMHO at least.

The current ruleset slightly hampers my playing that _archetype_ basically is what I am saying...dig?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> H4H, don't use the historical accuracy argument.  Come on, you're intelligent.  You can see how utterly meaningless it is. :\




Oh and BTW telling someone "don't do this" makes a person look like a bit of a jerk in my eyes.

I myself being a jerk will gladly tell you "don't do it again!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry.  My post was badly worded too.  I just get really annoyed when I think someone is using the "In this time period" arguement to justify something, even if I have no issue with what they are trying to justify. :\


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sorry.  My post was badly worded too.  I just get really annoyed when I think someone is using the "In this time period" arguement to justify something, even if I have no issue with what they are trying to justify. :\




No prob. We all have our little "buttons".


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 16, 2007)

Does any one have anything else they wish to do before morning? If so .. go ahead and post it in the thread, if not.. let me know here and I'll move the game along.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 16, 2007)

You can share rooms?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2007)

So, Yun's feeble attempts to get Maridosen to hate him less have had no effect?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 16, 2007)

Maridosen hates everyone.  Not just Yun!

You guys could've, but you all paid for the night. Maybe if you stay here again.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 16, 2007)

Dude, Maridosen seems to hate Jayla more than Yun.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2007)

So bribery didn't work huh?   

Hm, but that last time Yun saw so many women in one place they were all offering to like him better for money.  Then again, they were all allot friendlier to start with.  Yun is confused.  Yun is still trying to work out the difference between a Brothel and an Inn.  Maybe Yun should ask some embarrassing questions.  Yes that should help.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude, that would be awesome! I 'd love to see Yun try and pick up Maridosen


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2007)

Hm, I'm not sure she's Yun's type... Then again, who knows?  Maybe his type is sadistic older women.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, now that you put it that way, she's suddenly gotten a lot hotter


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2007)

Creepy....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2007)

So just to be clear, did she in fact take the extra coin from Yun?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 17, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 17, 2007)

And, as everyone has posted to the thread.. other than DC, I'm going to move the game along. If you wished to have finished up anything from the night prior, just start your post off with recapping that night. Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2007)

She didn't even say thank you?  She _is_ evil!


----------



## Borson (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's get the show on the road!  or whatever.  

Serin could probably pick up Meri, if he ever talked more than a few words per sentence.   After all, the creepy-evil guy left because of him, that should get her excited!  hahahhaa


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 18, 2007)

Just waiting to see if DC posts, either way I'll be moving the game along when I get out of work tonight.


----------



## Borson (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2007)

Um... so you don't want us doing anything in the morning then?  You know it usually makes less hard feelings if you come right out and say stuff like that instead of just ignoring our posts and railroading us to the next encounter.  I know _I'm_ feeling a bit put out. :\


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Um... so you don't want us doing anything in the morning then?  You know it usually makes less hard feelings if you come right out and say stuff like that instead of just ignoring our posts and railroading us to the next encounter.  I know _I'm_ feeling a bit put out. :\




Dude, she said she was going to wait to see who posts then move it along.

If you wanted to do something I think she gave fair warning. No one has posted on the IC thread since the 17th So everyone had ample opportunity AND a warning to state your intentions.

If anything WE ignored eachother's posts not Twisted ignoring ours. 

As far as "railroading". When I sign up for the Temple of Elemental Evil PbP, I expect to eventually get there. It IS a module with set encounters and probably a set timeline.

I think one should come into the adventure expecting that.

I know I am feeling a bit put out by the way you approached this. It was inflammatory and accusatory. If you wanted or needed to do something in town, just say so...Nicely! I am sure Twisted would have let you "Go back in time" or re-edited so you could get done want you wanted.

My 2 coppers anyway.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm confused. Anyone else feel I moved the game along prematurely? I've been in and ran enough of these things that if you aren't nudged by the DM - the game loses speed and eventually falls apart. I try to balance the talky-talky with some action. Not everyone appreciates all the role playing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2007)

I made a nice big post about Yun making a silly, preachy, speech to Maridosen in front of everyone.  But you ignored it, Twisted.  I wouldn't really have had a problem if you had just said you wanted us to move on and not to do any more roleplaying here.  But you instead implied that we were supposed to do something in the morning, and so I did.  And I was suddenly teleported away to somewhere else.  I don't even know if my wagon is there.

The only one I saw complaining about the talking was Borson.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 19, 2007)

Truly, I've been getting bored the last day, as everyone but H4H and Borson ignored my post - including you.


----------



## Borson (Sep 19, 2007)

I was gone the entire weekend, I suppose I would have let you know, but it was an unexpected event.  Again, this weekend may not be much better for me either.

I don't mind it if you all talk, I was just saying that Serin, up to this point, hasn't made any big chapter-style dialogs. 

I have been in 3 of these online games before, and all 3 games died after a month or so. I just hope this one continues.

And one more thing, we are all human, let's remember that mistakes can be made, it aint that big of a deal.  I was hoping that evil guy would stop so I could mess with him, but he ran off... no big deal, I aint mad about it


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm sorry I skipped Yun's speach. Maridosen wouldn't have responded at all. That's how she works, and unless Yun wished to attack her.. he wouldn't have gotten anything other than a glare from her. 

Honestly, I'm a bit offended that you ( Dire ) are calling me out on my DMing methods. I didn't think moving the game along was an issue, nor does any one else it seems. I hate to sound like a bitch, but they probably aren't going to change. I'm sorry that I over looked your post.. but I have a way I wish to go about this, and it may mean glossing over some of the minor details once in a while to get to the important destination. If you don't like it? Well, then you have two choices. Suck it up, or drop the game. 

Once again, I'm not trying to be mean.. but I'm not going to take kindly to you pointing out things you don't like all the time. I'd really like you to stay in the game, Dire, as I really like Yun. But, I cannot make you enjoy yourself. Nor am I going to wait days on people to post when I could easily just move the game along, and not really harm any thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2007)

Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Truly, I've been getting bored the last day, as everyone but H4H and Borson ignored my post - including you.




Yun was concentrating on the person he was talking to; Maridosen.  So he didn't really notice Jayla at all.

Twisted, thanks for explaining it to me.  That's all I was really asking for was an explanation.  I'll try to limit my posts to just a few lines of dialogue or actions from now on.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 19, 2007)

That's not what I'm saying. I like your playing style. I was just tellin' my SO the other day that I'm impressed with the quality of play in this game. What I'm saying is.. you've guys were in town for a while, the game wasn't to revolve around the tavern. The only reason I made you wait 'til morning before setting out is because that's what the group as a whole decided.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't intent to change Yun's personality, unless there is a good reason for it.  I'm just going to stop making posts that take forever to write.  That way I hopefully won't get so upset when you miss one, and we'll hopefully avoid situations like this in the future.  Heck, if I'd known that everyone else just wanted to get this over with I wouldn't have bothered in the first place, and we would have avoided _this_ incident.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 20, 2007)

As many of you know, running PBP games is tough work. Please do your part to make it as pleasant an experience as possible for our GM!

A friendly message from your neighborhood ex-PBP GM. (I hope to run one again one day, but that may not be until I retire, haha).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I don't intent to change Yun's personality, unless there is a good reason for it.  I'm just going to stop making posts that take forever to write.  That way I hopefully won't get so upset when you miss one, and we'll hopefully avoid situations like this in the future.  Heck, if I'd known that everyone else just wanted to get this over with I wouldn't have bothered in the first place, and we would have avoided _this_ incident.




I would say post how you want, but when something comes up that you dont like or if it seems you were ignored that you brooch it more tactifully. The whole "Honey vs Vineger" approach usually takes one a lot farther. Well at least with me anyway...  

If I felt ignored such as you did I would also feel upset, but I probably would ask;

_"Errr did Maridson ignore my flowery speech? Or did you miss my post?   "_

I dont think anyone wants you to change your IC posting *at all.* But would rather see a change on how it was handled OOC.

I also think Twisted did not intentionally ignore anything but was excited to get to the "Meat" of the adventure.

_thats my 2 more coppers worth_


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey is Nairb still with us? DCrane1 has not posted to the game in what, a week? 
Yet I see he was online today...


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no idea what is going on.. I have no way to get ahold of him, so .. I guess he dropped? We have enough people to move along, but I don't want to assume that he is gone and write him out. So. I'll give him a little bit longer.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, and I was having so much fun sparring with nairB!  Well... some.


----------



## Borson (Sep 27, 2007)

4 more days.... anyone home?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 27, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> 4 more days.... anyone home?




I am at work actually.   

I can post Erik remaining silent waiting for the man to answer Vendan's question if it helps.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 27, 2007)

In all reality, as long as my profile says that I've been on the site since the last update, I have looked at the thread; Jayla doesn't really have much to say to the trapper.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 28, 2007)

Was just waiting to see if any one else wanted to post, don't want people to feel I'm moving things along too quickly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm good.  If someone else asks the question I meant to there's not much point in me asking it too.


----------



## Borson (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with lemming on that one.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay so Gnolls, no prob. Clerics..okay, probably undead..totally expected But a Dragon? Yeesh and me without any resist energy, with a crappy reflex and lower then average HP.


Sounds fun! Hopefully we wont have to take them on all at once.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 30, 2007)

Hahaha.  Twisted, you're JOKING, right?  Please?  *laughs weakly*


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2007)

well a _very young _ blue is CR 4. If it is a blue..or a dragon for that matter!


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 30, 2007)

Or maybe it's just a blue _pseudo_dragon!!!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 30, 2007)

Wishful thinking, kids.  My big bad mean dragon'll eat you all up for lunch! Muahahaha. Ahem. Ahahahaha. Ok. Done now. 

What was Jayla trying to figure out with her knowledge nature?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 30, 2007)

Stuff about blue dragons - what energy they're associated with, good or evil(fairly certain evil), if they like their Totemist grilled or fried.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2007)

Vendan can probably answer those w/ Knowledge _Arcana_ IIRC.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, Vendan also has Skill Focus (Knowledge Religion), so his knowledge mod for religion and arcana are pretty high (+10 arcana, +13 religion).  If the game lasts that long he's gonna become a Divine Oracle then Loremaster.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2007)

Vendan also has a rank in Knowledge (Local) for the gnolls. +4 mod. Basically he's got one rank in everything besides arcana and religion, giving him a +4 mod for all knowledge skills except for arcana (+10) and religion (+13).


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if there's anything we could do to prepare for meeting undead and dragons... _(looks hopefully at the cleric)_


----------



## Borson (Oct 2, 2007)

hmm, Serin could pickpocket the gnolls and then blame it on the dragon...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 2, 2007)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's anything we could do to prepare for meeting undead and dragons... _(looks hopefully at the cleric)_




Well I only suspect undead (I mean c'mon what evil cleric doesnt have undead around?)

I already picked my spells for the day. Before we engage I have decent buffs (ray of hope and elation) and of course healing.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2007)

I was interpreting the 'spooks' comment to mean undead. But I guess it could mean anything.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL. Yeah, I think Serin should do that.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys can feel free to move on if you are done with Ole Del. Just lemme know.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 5, 2007)

Yun will gladly move us on as soon as everyone else is ready.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 5, 2007)

Jayla's ready.  She's no real intrest in the trapper, besides the whole DRAGON comment.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 5, 2007)

Moving


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2007)

Assuming Del has a simple yes or no answer to Vendan, he's moving on.


----------



## Borson (Oct 7, 2007)

How many tails were there?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 8, 2007)

Mm.. 3.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 9, 2007)

3!  A biblically significant number!  It must be a sign!


----------



## Borson (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never read the bible... sorry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2007)

Dude, you were supposed to point out that 13, 12, 7, and 6 are also biblically significant numbers and who cares!

Now go read some Bible so you can know what all the hullabaloo of the last few thousand years was about.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess.. I'll move the game along when I get home.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2007)

Erg, this is when a map would come in handy... Oh well, guess we just have to wait for Twisted.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 14, 2007)

As I don't have a map online, I haveta put to test my fabulous paint skills and doodle you guys up one. Please bear with me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, well I didn't actually expect a map, but that's great!  All I really need is some way to judge the reletive location and scale of things.


----------



## Borson (Oct 14, 2007)

draw one on paper, take a photo of it.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 14, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> As I don't have a map online, I haveta put to test my fabulous paint skills and doodle you guys up one. Please bear with me.



And this is why my scanner and my book of graph paper have a spot of worship in my house.  *shudders* I hate drawing in paint.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, we've hit a minor set back. I left my D&D stuff over at my 'rents when I was doin' laundry, and I won't be gettin' them 'til tomorrow. As soon as I can, I will update. Basically the map shows a draw bridge with a moat around a manor. Fancy that.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok. As most of you may have noticed, I haven't been very active recently.. this week especially. Most of this has to do with spending what I feel was waaaay too much time at doctor's appointments. I've been sick and just today's visit left me with a few stitches. So. This is what I'm going to do. I don't want the game to fall by the wayside, but it'll be a little overwhelming to try to instantly catch up on everything (as this isn't my only game ). My plans are I'm going to take the next week to slowly get everything back in order. By giving myself a week to do so, I won't feel pressured to hurry up and update, and you guys won't feel left out or that I'm dropping the game entirely. Once I update, feel free to respond.. just know that I may not jump right on another update. I'm hoping by giving myself a time frame I'll be back to my updatin' crazy self in no time.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you're still around.  Most of the time I end up waiting indefinitely, so a week isn't any big deal.  I hope you get well soon.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 19, 2007)

Thx for the heads up. Feel better soon!


----------



## Borson (Oct 21, 2007)

no problem. take care.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 25, 2007)

All right, I'm back. Sort of. Here is the picture. Moat House 

You are coming in via the path to the draw bridge, so you.. I guess, if Yun wanted to scale the wall.. he could? But you guys haven't even crossed the drawbridge yet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I see, in that case Yun will carefully appoach the drawbridge, keeping an eye on the top of the wall until he reaches it, then examine the bridge itself to see if it looks safe to cross.  He'll also take a look at the moat in an attempt to see how deep it is.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

So... What's up?

Is the game dead?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So... What's up?
> 
> Is the game dead?




Actually now that I think of it Twisted was probably waiting on everyone elses actions as well now that we have the pic.

Sneaky people in first the rest cover with our ranged attacks? Sound good?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

Does Yun count as sneaky?  I kind of wanted to avoid stepping on this drawbridge until I'm sure it's not going to collapse the moment I do.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Does Yun count as sneaky?  I kind of wanted to avoid stepping on this drawbridge until I'm sure it's not going to collapse the moment I do.




I try not to memorize others character sheets so I wont metagame. Is Yun sneaky? He is not in armor so Erik knows he is sneakier then himself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

Yun has the talent, but he lacks the skill.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 28, 2007)

I was in all honesty hoping others would.. care to post? If they don't by tonight (Sunday night) I will move the game on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, well, I did say I was changing my action, would you prefer I put it in the IC thread as well, or am I good?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 28, 2007)

You're fine. Was just givin' others a chance.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 29, 2007)

Let's try this again. Everyone still with us? Please post here so I know I haven't lost people.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 29, 2007)

POST!!  Not you Twisted, the folks who haven't yet.    Come on guys!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Let's try this again. Everyone still with us? Please post here so I know I haven't lost people.




still here

silentspace has not been seen in 2 weeks though


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> POST!!  Not you Twisted, the folks who haven't yet.    Come on guys!




So let me guess....Yun and Erik stand firm as the others spy the supposed Dragon and run off into the night.
 
New recruit time?  :\


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think that is the only way to do this. We'll just pick up at the moathouse. I'll get the new recruit thread up today. Sorry guys. I think I gave the rest of the guys ample time to chime in.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmph, it's not _your_ fault.  Who wanted to play in this before but didn't get to?  I'm sure they'll be happy to hear it.


----------



## Borson (Nov 5, 2007)

well, I have been waiting for the update in the other thread, and then I see NO RESPONSES..  so therefore i get no alerts to any action (via email alert).  How the heck am I to know the map was in this thread?  come on, this is the OOC thread is it not?  

maybe it's because I am relatively new to the PBP gaming... maybe not.

Don't count me out just because you were out... seriously.  I've been waiting for an update forever. (2 weeks anyway.) How many threads am I supposed to monitor?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 5, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> How many threads am I supposed to monitor?




_Two._ The OOC and the IC.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> _Two._ The OOC and the IC.




To tell you the truth, I was going to say just the same thing at first but thought about it and decided not to. :\


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 8, 2007)

No need for the snarky response, Borson. I have always had an OOC and IC thread, and I've never been in a PbP that didn't have both. You should have been monitoring both and when I took a roll call, you had ample time to chime in. But, because I don't wish to over look anyone or turn you off to pbp, I've decided to keep you around. I'm going to break the game down into two groups of 5. I wasn't sure if I wanted to run two games, but it's the only fair thing to do. H4H and Dire, I'll be posting this same message to the 'recruitment' thread along with the announcement of the two group choices.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Huh?  but we only have seven players if you include Borson.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 8, 2007)

Right, 7 is too many for one group. So. I'll be taking 3 more players.. and split it to two games of five.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh.  Well that works.

Well I'm glad you came back Borson.  Yours is the only PC character Yun had significant amounts of interaction with besides Erik.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

Of course Borson has not been online since he posted that...Hopefully he *is* still playing or all the tapdancing and shuffling is for naught and things will have just gotten messier.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Of course Borson has not been online since he posted that...




Hm... :\

So how long do we wait for him?


----------



## Scurry (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, can we handle the module (or the parts immediately facing the characters) with just the four of us? If so, we can charge boldly ahead, and if Borson shows up again in a few days, great, his character's been there all along too. If he doesn't show again, we recruit to fill the spot in parallel with running the four current characters and have the new character join up at the earliest available opportunity.

If having a rogue is a must, then things get a little hairier, yeah.

(Hm, if Borson's only watching the IC thread, maybe someone should post there to give him a heads-up? )


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

Scurry said:
			
		

> (Hm, if Borson's only watching the IC thread, maybe someone should post there to give him a heads-up? )




I will wait until he signs in again his stats say _Last Seen: 11-05-07 (01:31 AM)_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually Scurry, Borson was playing a fighter.


Oh wait, that was DCrane1.

Oh well, Yeah, I don't think Yun ever spoke to Borson's character at all.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Alright, I'll admit confusion.  Which thread should I be posting stuff in?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the OOC thread, the other one is the recruitment thead.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Well then, I guess I'll post my stats here and put up a character sheet tonight.  I got royally screwed by random stats, it appears.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1361565

15 13 12 12 12 10


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm, no matter how I work this I don't think I can make a good Wu Jen with stats like this.  Twisted, if I use this stat spread I think I'd need to ask to edit my concept a bit to use Grey Elf for a race, it would at least get me to a workable point on Int and Dex.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm very confused.... should I post here?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 11, 2007)

No, she made a new OOC thread for your group but it's in the IC forum.


----------



## Borson (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, I apologize for not being seen.  I was also very busy, and I was waiting for an email saying someone posted in a thread i was watching... which I just got about 2 seconds ago.  Sorry for taking too long again.  I will now look at the threads instead of relying on emails..

So, what do i need to do now, is it still just the 2 threads i need to watch?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, cept the OOC thread for our group changed to the re-recruitment thread.  I'll get a link.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=210998

There you go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

why is there a OOC in the IC forum?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Because she didn't feel like making another one after she accidentally made that one.


----------



## Borson (Nov 12, 2007)

uh, ok.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

I am going to get the mods to switch it for me. I think with all the frustration and confusion of the re-recruit, and losing members, and breaking up into more groups.. my brain was a tad fried. I should have everything under control now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

I think emailing a moderator might work.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

Uh huh. Know of any moderator's off the top of your head?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

There's a list of all the moderators for a specific forum at the bottom of the page.


----------

